# Weekly Competition 2020-04



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F' U2 F' R' U F2 R F' U
*2. *F' R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 R'
*3. *R2 F2 U' F' U' R2 F2 U2
*4. *R2 U R2 U' F2 R U2 R' F2 U'
*5. *R2 F U F2 R' U F R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' F2 U R2 U L2 D R2 B2 L D2 F2 D F U' R' D L2 R'
*2. *F' U R D' F2 B2 R U R F' R2 F L2 D2 F D2 R2 F' R2 L2
*3. *U2 F2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 R F' D2 R2 U B F R' D' U2 F2
*4. *B2 R L2 U' R U2 F' R B D F2 B2 D2 R2 L F2 B2 R' U2 L2 F2
*5. *L2 B' L2 B F D2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 L' U2 R F' D L2 R U R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 R Fw' Uw' F' L' Fw2 L B Rw Fw2 F R2 B' Uw' F2 D2 B U' L D' B2 L2 R Uw F' D L' B L2 D2 B' Uw B Fw F R2 Uw R' D2
*2. *Rw R' D' Uw U' F' Rw2 D2 U2 B2 L R' Fw2 F2 D Fw' Rw2 R F L Fw R Uw2 Rw D2 L B2 F2 D' R' Uw2 L' B' F Uw' Fw' F' L2 B U'
*3. *Rw' B U' F Rw2 B D' B' Fw L' D' B2 L2 Rw' B' Uw' B2 Fw2 D2 U B2 Fw' Rw' Fw' F Uw2 Rw2 Fw' L' Rw R2 U B' Fw' D2 Uw2 B' Fw U F'
*4. *D' U2 B R2 D F2 U2 B' D U2 B D2 Uw2 U2 L Rw D' Uw' U' L2 R' Fw' F2 D2 Uw U F' Uw' Rw R' Fw2 F U2 B2 Rw U' Rw2 R2 Uw' U2
*5. *B2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 Uw2 R' U2 F2 L D2 U' R Uw' L2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 D' U' Fw2 F D U2 Fw Uw Fw R2 D U2 B' Fw Uw2 Fw R2 D' L' D2 Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' L2 Uw B2 Fw' D' Rw Dw' Lw' U Rw2 Bw' L' Bw2 R2 B' Lw2 Uw' U2 Rw' R B Dw2 R2 B' L2 Lw Rw F' Rw' F Rw2 U Fw L2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 F2 D Lw' U' Rw2 Fw' Uw' U' B2 U Rw2 Uw' U2 F Lw F' D' Rw' F2 Uw2 Fw' Lw
*2. *L2 Lw Rw R2 Bw2 L Rw2 Bw Dw B2 F Dw2 B2 Lw' Rw R2 Uw' L U2 Rw R' U' Lw' F2 Rw2 Uw' U Bw F L2 Rw F L Lw Rw' U' L' Rw Dw Lw B2 Dw2 B2 Bw' Fw' L Lw R2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw R2 Dw Bw' Dw' Bw' D2 Dw U2
*3. *D' Fw F' Rw R Fw2 D Dw Uw2 R2 Bw' Fw' F' R' Bw2 U Lw R B2 Rw2 Dw2 B D2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 B' Bw2 Fw F2 D2 Uw2 R' Bw' D U2 B D Fw' D' Fw2 F' L2 Rw' R' Dw2 U' R' U' F2 Dw U' L' Lw2 Rw' F' Uw' U2 Lw' Rw'
*4. *D2 B2 F' L Bw' Lw' Rw Uw Bw' Dw U2 F' Uw2 Bw2 Rw' R Fw L Lw2 R Bw F' R Fw2 Rw Dw2 B Lw2 B2 Bw Rw D Lw Dw2 Rw Dw2 Uw2 L Bw' Rw2 F2 L' Bw2 L Dw Bw' R2 D2 B2 Dw Lw' Bw2 F Rw' D' Rw R2 Dw' Lw F2
*5. *L2 U' Fw2 L Lw2 D' Dw U B Bw' F2 L' Bw D2 Fw2 Rw B2 Dw2 U2 Lw Bw F2 R D2 R D2 Dw' B' Fw2 D' Rw2 Dw B' D2 L Lw2 Bw' Dw Lw2 D Bw' F U Bw' Lw F2 R2 D' Fw' Lw' Fw' Uw' Fw' Dw' L Bw Dw U' L2 B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D U2 2F2 2U2 2R' R2 F2 3U' U' 3F 3R 2U' R2 2U 2L B 2L 3R2 B 2U' 2L' 2U2 2B2 3R2 2R2 R2 2F' 2R 2F2 L' R2 2D2 2B F D U2 3R F D 2D 2L' 3R2 R2 D' 3F2 F' 2D L U2 2R2 F2 2L2 3U2 U 2L2 R2 B D 2R B' 2L 3R2 R' 2U 2R 2F2 L' 3U2 2B' L2
*2. *L' 2L' 3R2 D 2D' 2R2 F U' 2F' 2D 3U 2R' R2 B2 3R' U' 2L 2U' 2R' 3U L2 3U' U2 L2 3F' 2D' 3U' U F D' 3U 3R 2B2 R' 2D U 3R' D2 2U' B 2F2 R 2D 3U2 2L' R 3F2 2D 2F' L2 2U' 2B2 3F 2F F2 D' L 2D2 L' 3F2 2L 3F' U' 2B D' 3R' 2U 3R' 2B2 U'
*3. *2D' 3U U 2L' 2D' 2U R2 B2 2B' L D 3U R2 3U' R 2U2 U L' B2 2F2 F2 L' 2R2 U2 L' 3R F D' 2D2 3R2 R F R 2F' 3R2 3F F U' B R 2U' 2L' 2R' B 2D' F' 2U U' 2L' 2F' R2 D 3F' 2F D U' 3F' F2 L 3R' 2B' 2L D2 2D2 U2 3F' 2L 3R' 2R' 3U
*4. *B2 2B 2F 2L 2U' 3F2 F2 D R' U2 2L' 2U2 R2 D2 3F2 3R 2F L' 3U 3F D2 3R2 3F' F2 U2 2L' 3F2 3U2 2L 3R2 F L2 2B 2F R' 2D 2B 2R R 3U 2U2 F U 3R2 B 2L B' 3U' F R2 D U' F' 2U U' 2L' F2 D' 2F 2L2 3R' D 2D 2U2 F2 2L' 3F' R 2D 3F'
*5. *D2 2U2 2R2 R' B' 3R 2F' 3U' 2F2 R2 2U2 U2 L R' F R' F2 3U' 3R' 3F F 2L' 2B R U2 L' 3R' U L' 2B' 3U2 2B 3F2 2F' F' U2 2F2 2R2 B2 2L' 3R2 2R 3U 3R2 3F 2L 2R' 2F 2U2 3R' 2D' 2U B' 2F' 2D' 2L2 F 2U2 B' F' U B U L' 2R2 2D2 2U L 2L' 3F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B 3F' 2U' 3L' 2F2 2L2 2F' 3R' 3F 2F' 3D2 B 2F2 3R' U2 R 2U2 2F2 R' 2F' L' 2L' U 3F' 2F 3L 2F 2L 3D2 2R2 D 3D' 3B 3R 2R R2 3D B 2L' 3R2 3U2 2L2 2U' B2 3F 3U' 3B' 2L 2D2 2R' 2U R2 B2 D' B' D' 2D2 3D2 3L 2U 3L' 2B F2 2L2 3B 2U 3L 2B 3F2 2F' F' D 3D2 3U' 3F 2F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 2L 2F2 3D2 2L' 3L' 3F' R 2U2 3B2 3L2 U2 2R 3F' 2L2 2D 3D2 3U 2L' 3F2 2R
*2. *3L' 3D' 3L2 B 2F' F' 2D L 2F' D 2D' B2 3B' 3F2 2F' F D2 2F' 2U L' 2U' 2B2 2F D2 3D' 2B 2R' 2D2 3D' R 2U' U2 R2 2D2 2B 3F2 2F' 2L' 3U2 R 3D2 U B 2B2 3B2 F D2 U 3L 2U 2R 3D 3B' R' 3B' 2U B' 3F U2 2R2 R2 2D' 3L B L2 3L2 F2 3L2 D' L 3U' 2L' R2 3U' B' R 2U' F2 3R2 2B2 R' 2B F2 2R B 3L2 R' 2F' 2D L 2D2 3R' 3U L D 3D' 3U R' B2 3F'
*3. *L 3L2 3B 2D2 L 3B' F L 2L2 3B2 3U 3F2 3D' L 3F' R D 2D2 3L' 3U2 2B 3L2 U' 2L' 3R' R' B2 2B' 3R 3B2 3R' 2R 3U' 2R' 3F 2R B' 2R2 2F2 2U' B2 D 2D2 L D' L D 2U' 3B' 3F2 L' 2R' B' D 3D2 2L 3L2 F' 2L' 3R2 3D' 3R2 2B' 3F D 3D R' 2D2 2U 2B' 3B' D2 2D 2B2 2F2 2L2 3L' 3D' 3B D 3U L 3U2 3L 3R' 3D' 3R U2 2R 3D2 2B 3U' 2B D' 3D 2U2 B' 3U2 U2 B2
*4. *2L F 2R2 U L2 2U' 3L 3D R2 D2 2U U' 2F2 L2 D 3B 2U' B 3B F2 3L2 R2 2U' 3B2 U' F' 3D' 2U' U' 3R' 2U2 L' 2L' 3R2 3B2 2L 2U2 L' 3B 2F2 F' L' 2D' 2R2 2B F' 3R2 B2 3B 3F' 2R' D2 B' 3L 3R' 2F' U' 2B2 3B' 3F 2F2 R2 2D' L' U 2F' U' 2R2 2B2 3B 3U B 3B 3F' 3L' 3D' B2 D 2L2 U2 B' L 2R B 2U F2 2L U2 2B' 3U2 B' 3L' 2D2 3D2 L 3R R2 2U L2 3L2
*5. *2U 2R2 D2 F 3D' 2U' F L 3D' L 3R2 F2 3D' 3U' B2 2B 2D2 2L 3R2 U2 L2 3F L2 2F2 3R D2 2L' R' 2U 2L2 2B2 3F R 2U2 3F2 2L' U2 2R2 3B' 3F 2F' 2L 3D2 2U' 2F2 R2 3D2 F R D2 3D2 L 3D' 3L B 2L 2R2 B' 2F2 2L' B2 2B2 L' 3R' 3U' B2 3F2 3U' 2L 2D2 3B' 3F' 2F' D' L2 2D2 2B2 3F L B' 2B 3B' 3F 2F L2 2L2 2D F' 2R 2B U' 3F' L 3B D 2F2 U 2B2 3B' U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F U2 F U' R' F R2 U2
*2. *R U' F U F2 R' F U
*3. *U F' R2 F2 U F' R2 F R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D R' B' U R2 U2 R' B L' D' B F' R' B L U2 R' U' R2 D2 F Rw' Uw
*2. *F2 U' L F2 R D2 L' F' R D2 B' F2 U D F' R2 F L2 B2 Rw' Uw
*3. *L' R B U2 B2 L' D2 U2 F B' U R F R B2 R' U2 F D' L Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L2 B2 Uw U R2 Uw' R' Uw' Rw R U Fw2 F2 U F R D2 L2 Rw B' D2 Uw B2 Fw L' Rw' B D' Fw' U2 Rw' D' U' Fw' Rw D R' Fw2 F2
*2. *L D' Fw Rw R D R' Fw2 Rw Uw2 F Rw' Uw' L2 B Fw2 F D' B2 R2 D Uw U2 B Fw2 F2 Rw Fw' D2 Rw2 Uw' L2 D2 B' R D2 Uw2 Rw' F L2
*3. *U' Rw2 R Fw D' Uw2 U' Fw F' D' Fw2 Rw' F2 U' L' Rw' Fw' Rw2 B U2 Rw' Fw' Uw B Fw' L2 Rw' R Uw' B2 Fw U R D Uw2 Fw' D2 U L2 Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U2 B F2 Dw' U Lw' Fw2 Lw2 U2 Fw' R' F2 R2 Uw B' Lw Bw' L Rw Dw' U B D' Dw' U2 L' Dw' Rw2 R2 Dw' Rw2 D Lw' Dw' L Lw' D' Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 Fw F2 R Uw' U Bw2 Dw' Uw U B2 L' Lw' Fw' F2 Dw2 L' Rw F'
*2. *B Fw Uw2 B' L Lw' B2 Fw' D' Dw' R' Dw Rw2 Uw' R2 U2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 U' Bw Uw' Lw' F Dw' Bw' D Fw' Lw' R2 B2 Bw L2 F2 D Uw' U' Bw' L2 D' Uw' Rw' R' Bw2 Dw2 U L' B' Bw' Rw D' Dw Uw2 U L2 Uw' B2 Rw2 R' Uw2
*3. *Uw R2 Dw F D' L2 Rw Uw Lw F' D2 Uw' U' Fw Lw' Rw D2 Dw U' Fw2 R' Bw2 Fw F2 Rw2 Fw F D2 Uw L2 Rw Uw' Lw Rw F' Uw2 Bw2 L2 Lw' D' Lw2 F' R D' Dw2 U' L2 Uw Bw Uw B2 Rw Dw Fw' U Lw' R Uw Rw U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F 3R' F' U2 2R2 3F U2 L 2R' R 2U' 3R2 2B2 L2 F 3U 2L2 2R 2U' 2F D2 2B' F2 2L2 3F F2 R B 2L' 2B' 2L' D2 3F' 2F U' 2F 2L' 2R 3U' L2 2R R' 2F' D2 2R2 R2 3U2 F 2U U2 2F F2 D 2D 3F 3R' U 2F 2R F' 2L' 2F L R2 D 3U 3R2 2R 2U2 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' 2U' L' 2R2 U' L' 3L' B' 2F' 3L 2B' L' 3B2 2F 2L' 2U' U2 3B F' 3U 3L2 2D 3F' 3R2 3F 3U2 B2 L F 3D2 2L' 2R R' 3U U' 2B F2 D 3D B 3F2 3R2 2R2 D' 2U2 U' B2 D2 3D2 3B' 3F2 D' B' D U' L' 3F 3U 2U2 R2 3F2 2D' 3U U2 B' 3F2 3D2 3F' 3L' 3B 2R' 3U2 2U' L' 3B 2L 3L B2 F R2 U B2 3R' R' 2D' 2L' 2D F2 L' 2B2 F2 3L' 2F2 U2 3L' 3R 3U' R2 2F' 3L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 L2 D' U' L2 R' F2 B2 R2 F D2 U' L F' U2 R2 D2 U B' Rw Uw
*2. *D2 B2 L' U B U2 L2 F' D B2 U' B D' U2 L D U L' U L Fw' Uw2
*3. *B2 R' B U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 U' F U2 B2 U2 D B' Rw2 Uw'
*4. *D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 L' R U2 F U D2 F' R' B R2 D' Fw Uw
*5. *L2 R2 F B U' L' U2 B U2 D' R' L U2 L' B' L F2 B' R B' Rw Uw2
*6. *R2 U F2 B2 U2 R2 F' D' U2 B' D U' R L' B U' F' L2 D2 B D Rw Uw'
*7. *R2 F' R' D U R L U2 B F' D L2 F' L B2 U2 B' U2 D2 F B' Rw
*8. *R U2 L2 D2 B R U2 B R2 D' B' D' U' F U2 L' B' F U' L2 U2 Rw Uw
*9. *B' D R2 D2 F2 R2 L U F' R' B2 U' D' L2 U' R U2 B L' D' R' Fw' Uw2
*10. *R' L' D F D' U2 B D' F2 R L' U' D B U F2 L' B' F' Rw2 Uw2
*11. *L2 B D2 U L U D' F' U' R' L U B' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R' B Rw Uw
*12. *F' B U' F2 R2 U D2 F' U' B2 D2 B' F2 L' B R U L' F' L2 Fw Uw
*13. *L2 B F2 L' U' R' F L F' U2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 B2 R2 B' U' F2 B' Rw' Uw'
*14. *F' U' D2 F' L' D2 L D' F2 L F D' L' U' L2 F' R2 D2 B Rw2 Uw
*15. *B' U' R U2 R' B' R' B D F2 R' U2 D2 B D2 U2 B' L2 B F'
*16. *B2 D' B D' L2 B2 L2 U2 L R2 B2 F' R' F L R2 U' L' F D' U' Rw2 Uw2
*17. *R U B F2 R' L' U' L B2 U2 F' U B2 U2 L R2 B' L2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*18. *R U B2 L U D B U2 F2 R2 L D' L D2 U2 B U F' R2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*19. *U R' D' R' B' U R2 U2 R2 B' F' U2 B F' R D2 B2 U2 R U' Rw' Uw2
*20. *D B L2 F D F' B' D2 L' B U2 R D B D2 B2 F' U B2 U' D Fw' Uw2
*21. *L2 B' D L2 R F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 R' F2 B U' L2 D B2 R2 B U2 Fw Uw2
*22. *L D' F2 U2 B2 D' B' U2 F2 U' B2 F' R U R L2 F2 B' R2 D2 Rw
*23. *D L U L2 B L D2 B U' B2 U' R2 D B U' D F2 U' R' D' Fw'
*24. *F2 D' B' L F2 R' L U' L2 R D B R2 F2 B' U F' U' L R' U Rw' Uw2
*25. *D' R2 L2 U' D R L U' L' B R U2 R2 D' F L B' D' F Rw Uw'
*26. *F D R2 B2 F D2 F R B' U2 D2 R' F L U2 R' L2 U B2 Rw Uw2
*27. *F R' D2 B' L D R U2 D' B D2 L U2 D' B' F L F U2 Rw' Uw
*28. *L R2 U' B2 D2 F R' L2 B F R F2 B2 L B' R D L B' R' Fw' Uw
*29. *R2 L F2 B' U' R' L B L U D' F U' F' B L R' D F2 D F' Rw Uw
*30. *D U' R2 L' U B F' L' B2 F U2 B D2 L' D L2 F' U' R2 B Rw Uw'
*31. *F' L2 B2 F2 L U2 R2 F R B R2 U2 D' L2 R' F B D B2 R Fw Uw
*32. *D U2 R2 D B' U2 B2 D R L' U F B' R2 B L2 B D2 U2 R Fw Uw
*33. *F' L2 U' L2 D B2 L D2 U B D' U' R' B L' F2 L R' U' D Fw Uw'
*34. *L2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 F' B2 R D' F2 B' L F' D U' F' D L B2 Rw' Uw2
*35. *B' R2 B' R' L D2 U2 F2 U' D L2 R' U2 B' U L2 U2 B F2 D R2 Fw Uw
*36. *F2 B' L D' U2 L2 R2 B' F R B2 L2 F' U2 R2 B U' R B' U Rw Uw
*37. *F' L' B L' D' F2 R' D' L F B L2 R U' D R B U2 L2 R' Fw' Uw'
*38. *F D2 L' R U2 R2 B U2 R' U' D' B2 L' D' B' U2 L' F U2 L R Fw' Uw
*39. *B R2 F' U' B F2 U B' L R' D2 F D' U' R2 B D' F' U F' R2 Fw' Uw'
*40. *U2 D R L2 F2 D' U' L2 D' F2 B' R2 L U' F2 L B' R' F B2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*41. *B2 U2 D2 R F' R2 D2 R2 U2 D F D' R' U' L' U2 F' D F Rw Uw
*42. *R2 F R L' U' L F2 R' L2 F2 B2 L B' L' F' R U R' B' F U Rw' Uw
*43. *F R2 F' B L R' U' F2 U L2 R F' R' L2 D L U2 L' D' B2 L Fw' Uw2
*44. *F' D R2 U' F' D2 L2 U2 F U' B2 U2 B F' L B F D2 R D' Rw2 Uw'
*45. *D' B' L U B' L2 U D2 F D' U' F R2 U' F2 U' L' U R U' D2 Fw Uw2
*46. *B U' F D F2 B2 U2 B' L2 F' D' B2 F' R L' B2 L R2 B2 F2 D' Rw Uw'
*47. *L2 F2 R D2 F' B D L2 R B F' R2 U D F R' F L R' Fw Uw
*48. *L R U2 B' F' L2 U2 L2 U D R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 L B2 R U2 Rw' Uw
*49. *U2 D2 F D' B2 F R2 F L' B' L2 U' R D2 L' R B' R L' U2 Rw Uw'
*50. *R2 B2 U2 R' F2 B' D2 B D F' L' B' D' F L' F' U2 D2 F' R
*51. *U B L' F' D2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 R D R2 L' U2 B' L B' D' Rw2 Uw2
*52. *R B' L' D2 B U' B' R' F' B2 D2 R2 B' L2 U' D' R' U2 F2 U' Rw
*53. *L' D2 L2 D2 U2 B' F2 U2 R D U F B' U L' U' L' F' R2 D2 Rw Uw2
*54. *F2 R2 L B' U L2 D R2 D2 U2 B2 U F2 D' L D U B' U L2 Fw' Uw'
*55. *B' L2 B D F2 L B' R' F B' U2 D' L2 R U R F U B' Rw2 Uw'
*56. *U2 F L U F2 U D R2 F' L' U L B' R' L B2 F2 L' F2 R U Fw Uw'
*57. *U2 R B' F2 R2 U' F' L2 F R' D2 R B2 U' B L2 B2 U F' R2 F2 Uw'
*58. *L' B2 L B' R U R' U2 R U2 B2 U D2 F D' B' U' B2 R F D' Fw Uw'
*59. *R2 L2 U L' R U2 L D L' D2 R' U' B2 U D' F2 L' U2 F Rw' Uw
*60. *R' B D L2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 F B U2 B' R' D Fw Uw
*61. *D2 B' L B' F' U2 D2 R' L' F' R B' U2 D B2 L B' F' U2 R' Fw' Uw2
*62. *L U' L' B F R2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L' B' F2 U R B' U2 B' R B2 U Rw Uw'
*63. *L' U D2 L' F' B' L U L R' D' R' F2 U2 B F' D' L2 R F Rw2
*64. *F' U D' L B' D' R' F D' L' D2 L' U2 R2 U B D2 B' D2 Rw Uw2
*65. *R' L F2 R D' F' L R2 B2 R B2 F' U' D R' L' U' F2 R Fw' Uw2
*66. *D' U2 L B2 L U' D B2 F2 D' R' B' L2 R' D2 L F2 D2 U F Rw
*67. *B2 L D L F' B2 U' R2 L2 B R' B L D F L2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*68. *L2 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 U L B L F' D2 B2 F D' R U2 L2 D2 B' Rw' Uw
*69. *L' F2 D B2 D R2 U' R' U' R B R2 U B2 F2 L2 B' F L' Fw' Uw
*70. *B' R D2 B U2 F2 D' U' B' D' F2 R' B' R B2 L2 R2 F2 L Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' R2 D2 F L D2 B U L D R2 D2 B2 R' L' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R
*2. *B R' U' B2 L2 F R U' F' D R2 L2 F U2 B R2 B U2 R2 F R2
*3. *B' R2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 F U2 F2 D' U R U R2 F R2 B D2 B'
*4. *R2 U' F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L' D2 B F R U' L D R' F2
*5. *D2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 L U F R U2 F' D' R' B2 D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D L2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R' F D' B F' D' R B2 R U2
*2. *B2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L D B2 D F L2 D' L R2
*3. *R D' B2 R2 L U R' F' L D' R2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2
*4. *L2 F D2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 D R U2 F' L' F' L2 D R'
*5. *L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 F R U' B2 F U2 B L F' L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 F D B L' U' R' B2 U R U
*2. *U' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D R2 U L' F R U' F U' L' U' L U2
*3. *F' D2 U2 B R2 F' U2 L2 F D2 F R' F D B' L2 F R D' R2 B2
*4. *U F2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U L' D' F2 R F2 L2 B L F' D'
*5. *F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U L2 D R' U B' L2 U F' L2 D F2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' U2 R' U2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 D F' L' F' U F' D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B R2 B2 F D2 F' D2 L2 U2 B L' F' U F L R2 U2 B2 D' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 R' D2 R U2 R' B2 D2 R D2 U2 B D B' R' B' D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' R U R' F U2 F U2 R
*3. *U' R' L2 F B R' F' U D2 L D' B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U B2 L2 F2
*4. *D2 F2 U' L' D2 U' Rw2 D U L2 Rw' B' D2 U L' Uw2 B2 Fw D' U2 B' L' D2 U' B L' Uw' L F R F2 Uw B' D' U' L2 Fw2 L2 B' Fw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F U R' U F2 R' F'
*3. *R D2 L R U2 R' D2 U2 R D2 U2 B D2 L D B' U2 R2 B L' R'
*4. *Uw' Fw2 F' D B Rw R' F L R' B D2 Uw' B D2 U B' Fw2 Uw R' F D2 Rw' D Uw' U' B F2 Uw B2 D2 Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U' B' Fw' F Rw2
*5. *R D' Uw' Bw2 U' R' B2 R Bw L2 R Dw' Fw' Dw' B2 F Dw' U2 Lw R F2 D' Dw2 L2 Bw2 Rw F2 L Rw' D' L2 Bw Lw D Rw B Bw D F' R' Dw F Rw Uw Lw2 Uw Bw L' B' Uw2 Fw2 U' B D2 Bw D2 Rw Dw2 U Fw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F R2 F' U F2 U R' U'
*3. *D L2 U' B R L2 U D R2 B L2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 R F2 D2 B2 L2
*4. *D' L2 Rw' Uw' R U2 B' F2 U' Fw2 F L' F' R2 Uw2 R' Fw2 F2 Uw F' L R U2 L' Uw' U' Rw2 U' B2 F D' R' D B2 D2 B2 D' B' L' B2
*5. *L2 Lw R Uw Fw D2 Rw2 F' U' Fw' U2 F' U' L B2 Lw2 D Rw B' Bw2 Rw Dw Uw B' Dw L Lw2 R Bw' Uw B' D' R Uw2 Bw' D R Bw' F' D' Lw' D2 L2 R2 B2 F' Lw2 Fw D Uw' Fw2 Lw F2 Dw' B2 L' B2 Fw U2 L2
*6. *F2 2L R' 3U2 L B F' 3U B2 D2 L2 3R 3F2 2F2 2U2 3R' 2D2 3U' R' U' 3F' 2U' U2 L2 3R' 2R2 R D' 2B' 2D' 2U2 U2 2L 3F' L 3R B2 2F' L D' 2U F2 2D' 2L' 2F L2 2L 2R' R' 2B D2 B2 2F 2R' 2D2 R' 2B2 2L 2R2 D2 2B' 3R' 3U' U2 2L' B' 2B' 2F' L 2L2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R' F' U' F2 U2 R F' U2
*3. *R' F D B2 D F L U' D' L' U2 B2 R L2 D2 L' D2 F2 L' D2
*4. *L' Rw2 B2 U' L2 Uw2 R' U' B' Rw Fw' Rw' B2 Rw B2 R B Fw U' R' Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 D' B R Fw F2 Uw' Fw D U2 F Uw2 Rw2 F' U2 Fw2 U
*5. *D' L D' F L2 B' R2 Uw U' L2 R' D2 Bw2 D Lw2 Rw B2 Fw Lw2 F' Uw' R2 B2 F L Rw' F2 R2 B2 U Bw2 Lw D2 U' L' R Uw2 Rw B2 Lw Fw2 F' L' Rw2 Dw' B R2 Uw B2 Bw2 Lw' Dw' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 F L2 Uw Lw U
*6. *2D' 3U' L' 3R' B L' 2L2 R2 2U2 2B R2 B2 3R B' 2D 2U' U 2L' 3R F2 2L 2R' 2F' 3R' D2 3U 2U2 2L' 3R R 2D 3U 2R2 R' B 2B 2R2 D2 2D' 3U 2U2 U2 2F F 2R 2D 2U 3F2 2L2 B' 2F U2 3F2 3R B' 2D2 2B' U L 2L 3R 2R2 R' 3F 3R' 2U 2B2 2F' 3U B2
*7. *2U' U2 3B' 3R 2B2 3D2 2U2 R 2D' 3R B' 2B2 3F R' 3U2 2U 3B F' 3R2 3U' 2B2 3B' 2D2 B2 2B F' 2R2 3D2 3U' U' 3R2 F' D' 3F 2L R' D 3D2 2U2 3B 2D2 3U' 3F' 3L2 3B2 2F U' 2B2 3D R 3B L 3L' 2B 3U' B 3F' 2L' 2B' 2F2 R2 2D' 3D B2 3F' D' 3D' F 3D F 2U' B2 3F2 2L2 3L2 3B' D R' B 3L2 B2 3F L' 3L2 F 2U' L 2L2 3U2 F2 2U' F' 2L 3R' R2 B2 2B 2L B 2F'

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR4+ DL5- UL4+ U4- R1- D4- L2+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R3+ D4- L1- ALL1- UR UL 
*2. *UR2+ DR1- DL5+ UL2+ U5- R1+ D5+ L2- ALL2+ y2 U6+ R3- D3+ L1+ ALL2+ DR 
*3. *UR5- DR0+ DL2+ UL1- U4- R3- D3+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U1- R3- D0+ L4+ ALL4- UR DR UL 
*4. *UR5+ DR2- DL3+ UL1+ U1- R0+ D5- L4- ALL5- y2 U0+ R2- D6+ L2+ ALL2- 
*5. *UR6+ DR1- DL2- UL5+ U3+ R2+ D1- L3+ ALL4- y2 U4+ R1- D5- L5- ALL5- DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B' U L' R' U B' b u'
*2. *B' U' R U L' B R' L l' b u'
*3. *L R' L U L U' B L' l' r' u
*4. *R' B L U' L B R l r b' u'
*5. *B U' L R' B' L R B' l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 3) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 4)
*2. *(-2, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, -2)
*3. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 6) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 2)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 6) / (0, 6) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U B R L' R' B U R L' B L
*2. *R B L' R' U' R' B' R L' B' L
*3. *R B U' R' B' L' U B L B R
*4. *R U L R U' B U' L U' B L'
*5. *U L B U' R B L R U' B' R

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*3. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 R' U F' U F' R U2 F' U2
*3. *R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L U2 F' U' L R D R2 F2 R U2
*4. *B' R2 U F2 L D' B2 Fw' F' L' Rw' D Fw' D Rw D' F D2 Uw2 B2 Fw Uw B2 D' U2 R2 Uw L Uw L2 Rw2 B' L' Rw' B' Rw' Uw Rw' Uw' Rw'
*5. *B Bw Rw Fw' Rw Fw' R' B2 F' D' Dw Rw F Rw2 U' B2 D2 Dw Bw Uw2 Rw' U L2 Rw B' Bw Uw L' U Rw2 R2 Bw Dw2 L' R' Dw2 Uw' L B' Bw2 D Fw' D' Dw Uw U F2 R' Fw2 F2 D' L2 D2 L' Bw F D Rw Uw U'
*OH. *F2 R2 U R2 F' L' F D R U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U B2
*Clock. *UR2+ DR2- DL4+ UL2+ U6+ R2- D2- L1+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R4- D6+ L5- ALL4+ UR DR DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B L' R B L' B' U' L' l' b'
*Square-1. *(0, 2) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, 1) / (0, 6) / / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) /
*Skewb. *B L' R' B' R U B' L' U' R L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' R' l' b' r R b' f' r L' B L B F R F R
*2. *r f' l b l' b r L F R' F' R' B L' F R
*3. *B r' b r' f' l b' l R' F' R B' L' R F
*4. *B' r b' l' r b f L B' L' F R B' R'
*5. *L' F b' B l' L l' r b L F R' F R B' L' F L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Lw U B' Uw' Lw' L' R Uw Rw' U' Lw Uw Rw' Bw' Rw' Bw' Rw' Uw Lw u' l r b
*2. *Bw B' Lw' R' B Rw' L' B Lw' R' Uw' Rw' Uw Rw Lw' Rw' Lw' u l' r b
*3. *Uw Bw' U' Bw' U L' B Lw R' B Uw Lw' Bw' Uw Bw' Rw Uw Lw l b'
*4. *Uw' Bw' Lw' L R Lw' U R B' Uw' Lw' R' Bw Lw Rw' Uw' Bw' Rw Bw' u l r'
*5. *U Bw Rw U' R B Lw Uw L R B Rw Bw Lw' Uw' Bw' Lw Bw' Uw' l b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D2 R U2 R D L2 U R D R U L2 D R U R2 D2 L U R U L D R D L2 U2 R D3 R U2 L D L D R U L D L U2 R D L U R2 D R U L U L2 D R
*2. *D R2 D L U2 R D2 L2 U R U R D L D R U R U L D R D L2 U R2 D L3 U R2 U L2 D R D L D R2 U R D L U2 R D L2 D R U2 L D L U R U L D
*3. *R D R D L2 U R2 D L U2 R D R D L2 U R2 U L D2 L U L D R D R U R D L U R U L2 D L D R U R U2 L D2 L U2 R D2 L U R
*4. *R D L U R D2 L U2 R D R U L D2 R U L D L U2 R3 D L U L D R D R U2 L2 D L U R D2 R D R U L D L2 U R2 D R U L U R D L U2 R D L2 D2 L
*5. *R D2 L U R D R U L U R2 D L U L D R U R D L U L2 D R2 D L D R2 U L U L D2 R U2 L D2 L U3 R D3 R U L2 U2 R2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 L F D' R' U2 F L2 D L' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F' L2 B2 L2 B L2 R2 B' L2 B L2 D' B D2 R' B2 U F2 U R2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B2 L B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 L B' L F2 U' F' R B2 R2 B' D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 L U' L2 R' B' F' L' D F' L2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' B2 D F2 U2 R F L B R2 D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R2 F2 L U2 L' R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 R' D' L' U' L' U2 F'
*2. *D2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D L2 B2 D L2 F D2 L U' L2 D' U2 L R2 U
*3. *R2 D2 R' F2 L B2 L2 B2 R D B' L B R D R U' L
*4. *L' F' L2 B' R' D2 F B2 R U' L2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R2
*5. *U2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 R2 D2 U' B' D L2 F D' L D R' U'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UL UB UL UB UR UF UB UL UF UR UF LB UL RF UF UL UB UR UF RF UR UF UL LB RF UR RB UB UR LF UL UF UB UR UF UB UL LB RB UB RB DL LB DB DL DR RB DR RB DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+2 UR UF-2 UL-2 LF RB+ UB+2 UL RB+ DF LF DF+
*2. *UF UB UR UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UB UR RF UR UF UB UL LB UL UF UB LB UB UR UF RB UR UB UL RB UR LF UL UF LB UB LB LF UL LF DL LB DB DL DB LB DR RF DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR UL+2 LB UL-2 DR+2 DF LF+ UF+2 DR-2 DB+ DL+2 LF+2 DL LF DL+2
*3. *UF UL UF UL UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UF UB LB UL RF UF UR UF UR RF UF UR UB LB RF UR RB UB LF UL UF UL RF UF LF UF UR DB DL DF LF UL LB DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 RF+ UR+2 UB+ DF RF- DL-2
*4. *UB UR UB UR UF UB UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UL LB RF UR UB UL UB UL UB RF UF UR UL UB LF UL UB UR UF RB UB UR LF UF UR UL UF UL UB DB RB DL LB DB RB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF UR+2 RF UR-2 RB+ UB+2 UL- DF+ DR RB
*5. *UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UF UR LB UL UF LB RF UF UL UB UL RF UR UF UL UB RF RB UR UB RB LF UL LB UL UF UL UB RB UR DR DB DF RF DL DR DF DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ UB UL+2 RF+ DF RF+2 UF+2 RB- UR+ UF-2


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jan 26, 2020)

sean Hartman got a 16/10 multi its probably a typo and meant to be 6 out of 10


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> sean Hartman got a 16/10 multi its probably a typo and meant to be 6 out of 10


Thank you. Actually I'm guessing probably 10/16, since his normal amount in an hour is more like 20+, and he seems to indicate he missed 6 cubes. I've changed it.

And thank you for pointing this out - I should really add a check to prevent entering more solved cubes than attempted cubes. I thought I had one, but I guess not yet.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jan 26, 2020)

ok no problem. also your work on this is amazing I really enjoy competing every week and it keeps me ok at events I don't normally do. so thanks.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2020)

Results for week 4: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, ichcubegern, and OriginalUsername! (Wow, just 1 point difference between second and third!)

*2x2x2*(174)
1.  1.28 Legomanz
2.  1.46 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.59 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.74 ExultantCarn
5.  1.86 OriginalUsername
6.  1.87 thembldlord
7.  1.91 TipsterTrickster
8.  2.01 JoXCuber
9.  2.02 Mateusz Kozioł
10.  2.04 Kerry_Creech
11.  2.21 TheDubDubJr
12.  2.28 Sean Hartman
13.  2.37 jancsi02
14.  2.57 thecubingwizard
15.  2.65 Michał Krasowski
16.  2.69 Luke Garrett
17.  2.71 JO Cubing
17.  2.71 Rubadcar
19.  2.74 Pixaler
20.  2.79 Magdamini
21.  2.82 ichcubegern
21.  2.82 camcuber
23.  2.86 JustinTimeCuber
24.  2.91 nickelcubes
25.  2.92 OwenB
25.  2.92 wuque man
27.  2.95 DhruvA
28.  2.97 parkertrager
29.  3.00 Jscuber
29.  3.00 BigBoyMicah
31.  3.01 dollarstorecubes
32.  3.04 YouCubing
33.  3.13 tJardigradHe
33.  3.13 cuberkid10
35.  3.15 Notrux32
36.  3.16 mihnea3000
36.  3.16 Clément B.
38.  3.18 smackbadatskewb
39.  3.19 Awder
40.  3.21 turtwig
41.  3.23 Trig0n
42.  3.26 SpiFunTastic
43.  3.30 AlphaCam625
43.  3.30 NewoMinx
45.  3.31 NoProblemCubing
46.  3.32 Zeke Mackay
46.  3.32 G2013
46.  3.32 MrKuba600
49.  3.35 remopihel
50.  3.38 typo56
51.  3.39 Sub1Hour
52.  3.43 poleszczuk
52.  3.43 gottagitgud
54.  3.50 Dream Cubing
54.  3.50 midnightcuberx
56.  3.51 Coinman_
57.  3.61 [email protected]
57.  3.61 BMcCl1
59.  3.63 BradenTheMagician
60.  3.66 MCuber
61.  3.67 Shadowjockey
62.  3.71 Ontricus
62.  3.71 riz3ndrr
64.  3.73 Jami Viljanen
65.  3.74 Alexis1011
66.  3.75 NathanaelCubes
67.  3.76 DGCubes
68.  3.81 tc kruber
68.  3.81 trav1
70.  3.82 sashdev
71.  3.85 Underwatercuber
71.  3.85 VJW
73.  3.86 jason3141
74.  3.90 sigalig
75.  3.93 Natanael
75.  3.93 Alpha cuber
77.  3.94 fun at the joy
78.  3.96 jaysammey777
79.  3.98 cuber-26
80.  3.99 Isaac Latta
81.  4.01 DesertWolf
82.  4.03 Liam Wadek
83.  4.05 Logan
84.  4.07 abhijat
85.  4.10 João Vinicius
86.  4.13 nikodem.rudy
87.  4.22 Dylan Swarts
88.  4.23 jvier
89.  4.27 Axel Lönnstedt
90.  4.29 begiuli65
91.  4.31 BraydenTheCuber
92.  4.34 V.Kochergin
93.  4.42 SebastianCarrillo
94.  4.44 icubeslow434
95.  4.48 BLCuber8
96.  4.52 colegemuth
97.  4.53 RileyN23
98.  4.55 RandomPerson84
99.  4.56 Fred Lang
100.  4.58 wearephamily1719
100.  4.58 Rollercoasterben
102.  4.61 CrispyCubing
103.  4.70 Chris Van Der Brink
104.  4.71 VIBE_ZT
105.  4.73 Antto Pitkänen
106.  4.75 abunickabhi
107.  4.86 ProStar
108.  4.88 Alexander Helbok
108.  4.88 KrokosB
108.  4.88 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
111.  4.89 bennettstouder
112.  4.90 Koen van Aller
113.  4.91 danvie
114.  4.92 Aadil- ali
115.  4.98 MattP98
116.  5.05 Infraredlizards
116.  5.05 connorlacrosse
118.  5.06 Cubeflix
119.  5.10 brad711
119.  5.10 MaikeruKonare
121.  5.14 LoiteringCuber
122.  5.17 Cube to Cube
123.  5.27 Cooki348
124.  5.42 oliver sitja sichel
125.  5.54 drpfisherman
126.  5.68 Lvl9001Wizard
127.  5.69 ChronSquared
128.  5.73 lumes2121
129.  5.75 Immolated-Marmoset
130.  5.76 SmallTownCuber
130.  5.76 Pratyush Manas
132.  5.77 revaldoah
133.  5.81 theos
134.  5.82 david_5647
135.  5.98 Amelia
136.  5.99 VDel_234_
137.  6.01 BenChristman1
137.  6.01 Ian Pang
139.  6.10 Matthew d
140.  6.14 [email protected]
141.  6.23 CruddyCuber
142.  6.27 [email protected]
143.  6.28 topppits
144.  6.30 OriEy
145.  6.36 N4Cubing
146.  6.38 ok cuber
147.  6.50 MJS Cubing
147.  6.50 PingPongCuber
149.  6.56 ngmh
150.  6.62 Comvat
151.  6.67 Mike Hughey
152.  6.95 Thelegend12
153.  7.14 CaptainCuber
154.  7.27 Nayano
155.  7.40 UnknownCanvas
156.  7.42 HighQualityCollection
157.  7.53 Anton
158.  7.55 G0ingInsqne
159.  7.74 The Cubing Fanatic
160.  7.90 Master_Disaster
161.  8.09 Joust
162.  8.35 Petri Krzywacki
163.  8.39 Woodman567
164.  8.48 One Wheel
165.  8.52 seallife1
166.  9.56 Bart Van Eynde
167.  9.74 sporteisvogel
168.  9.89 freshcuber.de
169.  11.42 SolidJoltBlue
170.  12.95 CubingBox
171.  13.13 Jacck
172.  13.59 Deri Nata Wijaya
173.  13.72 MatsBergsten
174.  15.19 Mr_Tiger420


*3x3x3*(205)
1.  6.35 thembldlord
2.  7.15 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  7.40 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  7.42 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.56 jakgun0130
6.  7.59 wuque man
7.  7.88 Sean Hartman
8.  7.98 RileyN23
9.  8.17 Toothcraver55
10.  8.23 OriginalUsername
11.  8.39 Pixaler
12.  8.45 thecubingwizard
13.  8.46 Magdamini
14.  8.52 Micah Morrison
15.  8.61 Jscuber
16.  8.67 Zeke Mackay
17.  8.69 Michał Krasowski
18.  8.72 mihnea3000
19.  8.74 JustinTimeCuber
20.  8.82 tJardigradHe
21.  8.92 jancsi02
22.  8.96 gottagitgud
23.  9.01 Rubadcar
24.  9.08 Legomanz
25.  9.23 cuberkid10
26.  9.27 parkertrager
27.  9.30 Kerry_Creech
27.  9.30 DhruvA
29.  9.34 ExultantCarn
30.  9.37 ichcubegern
31.  9.41 Notrux32
32.  9.44 riz3ndrr
32.  9.44 JO Cubing
34.  9.45 JoXCuber
35.  9.57 zhata
36.  9.64 turtwig
37.  9.66 2017LAMB06
38.  9.72 Shadowjockey
39.  9.74 MrKuba600
40.  9.82 jaysammey777
41.  9.87 jason3141
42.  9.90 NewoMinx
43.  9.92 BigBoyMicah
44.  9.94 tc kruber
45.  9.95 AidanNoogie
46.  10.03 VJW
47.  10.04 TipsterTrickster
48.  10.06 smackbadatskewb
49.  10.14 TheDubDubJr
50.  10.25 NathanaelCubes
50.  10.25 Clément B.
52.  10.28 cuber-26
53.  10.31 Keenan Johnson
54.  10.42 dollarstorecubes
55.  10.44 sashdev
56.  10.45 Mateusz Kozioł
57.  10.47 Awder
58.  10.67 Ontricus
59.  10.70 Isaac Latta
60.  10.75 DGCubes
61.  10.77 Axel Lönnstedt
62.  10.80 NoProblemCubing
62.  10.80 YouCubing
64.  10.82 m24816
65.  10.88 jvier
66.  11.02 remopihel
67.  11.07 Dream Cubing
68.  11.09 MCuber
69.  11.12 yourmotherfly
70.  11.14 Coinman_
71.  11.16 typo56
72.  11.21 nikodem.rudy
73.  11.24 BMcCl1
73.  11.24 Logan
75.  11.30 KrokosB
76.  11.34 [email protected]
77.  11.44 sigalig
78.  11.45 GioccioCuber
79.  11.46 Sub1Hour
80.  11.47 MartinN13
81.  11.50 20luky3
82.  11.52 abhijat
83.  11.53 MegaminxMan
84.  11.58 Sixstringcal
84.  11.58 G2013
86.  11.66 Fred Lang
87.  11.72 V.Kochergin
88.  11.77 BradenTheMagician
89.  11.79 OJ Cubing
90.  11.88 Cooki348
91.  12.13 AlphaCam625
92.  12.16 RandomPerson84
93.  12.21 Ian Pang
94.  12.28 oliver sitja sichel
95.  12.31 Abhi
96.  12.43 João Vinicius
96.  12.43 trav1
98.  12.44 sqAree
99.  12.45 Underwatercuber
100.  12.55 nickelcubes
101.  12.63 Dylan Swarts
102.  12.64 Liam Wadek
103.  12.66 TheNoobCuber
104.  12.73 Jeann_Cube
105.  12.75 midnightcuberx
106.  12.83 poleszczuk
107.  12.86 Koen van Aller
108.  12.94 Anton
109.  12.98 abunickabhi
110.  12.99 MattP98
111.  13.00 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
112.  13.02 MrCuberLP
113.  13.03 The Cubing Fanatic
114.  13.05 Keroma12
115.  13.28 Chris Van Der Brink
116.  13.30 SpiFunTastic
117.  13.40 Trig0n
118.  13.43 Rollercoasterben
119.  13.46 xyzzy
120.  13.51 SebastianCarrillo
121.  13.77 SpeedCubeReview
122.  13.89 Jami Viljanen
123.  13.90 LoiteringCuber
124.  13.94 danvie
125.  13.95 Jmuncuber
126.  13.99 begiuli65
127.  14.04 Antto Pitkänen
128.  14.10 seth0420
129.  14.17 brad711
130.  14.18 Alexander Helbok
131.  14.22 Immolated-Marmoset
132.  14.30 ngmh
133.  14.40 ican97
134.  14.54 Natanael
135.  14.56 fun at the joy
136.  14.59 ChronSquared
136.  14.59 [email protected]
138.  14.65 Lvl9001Wizard
139.  14.67 BLCuber8
140.  14.68 colegemuth
141.  14.85 DesertWolf
142.  14.88 Ghost Cuber
143.  14.99 BraydenTheCuber
143.  14.99 InlandEmpireCuber
145.  15.09 Amelia
146.  15.25 david_5647
147.  15.40 Cube to Cube
148.  15.50 CruddyCuber
149.  15.52 MaikeruKonare
150.  15.55 Alexis1011
151.  15.63 CaptainCuber
152.  15.69 Aadil- ali
153.  15.73 lumes2121
154.  15.77 Alpha cuber
155.  15.82 Infraredlizards
156.  15.83 CrispyCubing
157.  16.40 SmallTownCuber
158.  16.44 bgcatfan
159.  16.55 topppits
160.  16.64 Cubeflix
161.  16.68 drpfisherman
162.  16.84 bennettstouder
163.  17.03 VDel_234_
164.  17.31 Nayano
165.  17.32 Alea
166.  17.48 G0ingInsqne
167.  18.21 VIBE_ZT
168.  18.46 PingPongCuber
169.  18.49 Thelegend12
170.  18.51 OriEy
171.  18.55 Deri Nata Wijaya
172.  18.62 Mike Hughey
173.  18.63 MarkA64
174.  18.85 Petri Krzywacki
175.  18.88 Woodman567
176.  19.13 UnknownCanvas
177.  19.15 [email protected]
178.  19.20 ProStar
179.  19.48 HighQualityCollection
180.  19.54 BenChristman1
181.  19.59 theos
182.  19.78 Comvat
183.  19.96 Master_Disaster
184.  20.26 revaldoah
185.  20.78 [email protected]
186.  21.15 connorlacrosse
187.  22.24 Cubinwitdapizza
188.  23.03 N4Cubing
189.  23.52 One Wheel
190.  23.90 2017jain28
191.  24.36 wearephamily1719
192.  25.91 MJS Cubing
193.  25.98 freshcuber.de
194.  26.30 sporteisvogel
195.  26.38 Reddy
196.  26.57 ok cuber
197.  27.01 RyuKagamine
198.  27.62 seallife1
199.  30.92 Mr_Tiger420
200.  32.80 matt boeren
201.  33.79 Joust
202.  34.01 MatsBergsten
203.  38.21 CubingBox
204.  43.30 SolidJoltBlue
205.  50.67 JailtonMendes


*4x4x4*(132)
1.  28.27 cuberkid10
2.  31.25 Khairur Rachim
3.  32.11 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  32.59 tJardigradHe
5.  32.99 MrKuba600
6.  33.83 OriginalUsername
7.  34.20 wuque man
8.  35.70 Magdamini
9.  35.76 Micah Morrison
10.  35.94 Dream Cubing
11.  36.41 AidanNoogie
12.  36.54 mihnea3000
13.  37.00 ichcubegern
14.  37.04 Michał Krasowski
15.  37.29 RileyN23
16.  37.83 Jscuber
17.  38.17 NewoMinx
18.  38.50 TheDubDubJr
19.  38.51 dollarstorecubes
20.  39.05 G2013
21.  39.06 Shadowjockey
22.  39.10 Sean Hartman
23.  39.31 MCuber
24.  39.52 turtwig
25.  39.66 JO Cubing
26.  39.93 TipsterTrickster
27.  40.69 Pixaler
28.  41.29 Coinman_
29.  41.40 riz3ndrr
30.  41.54 jaysammey777
31.  41.69 BradenTheMagician
32.  41.77 parkertrager
33.  41.97 tc kruber
34.  42.31 Zeke Mackay
35.  42.47 Clément B.
36.  42.53 sigalig
37.  42.80 20luky3
38.  43.00 DhruvA
39.  43.13 typo56
40.  43.77 KrokosB
41.  44.00 remopihel
42.  44.23 BigBoyMicah
43.  44.25 Fred Lang
44.  44.32 Keenan Johnson
45.  44.36 Luke Garrett
46.  44.39 JustinTimeCuber
47.  45.07 AlphaCam625
47.  45.07 V.Kochergin
49.  45.38 Ontricus
50.  45.39 jason3141
51.  45.92 Awder
52.  46.63 João Vinicius
53.  46.81 Liam Wadek
54.  46.96 TheNoobCuber
55.  46.98 abunickabhi
56.  47.08 YouCubing
57.  47.28 abhijat
58.  47.42 Underwatercuber
59.  47.55 VJW
60.  47.59 xyzzy
61.  48.34 Isaac Latta
62.  48.48 DGCubes
63.  48.89 sqAree
64.  49.14 Sub1Hour
65.  49.21 Axel Lönnstedt
66.  50.08 trav1
67.  50.56 Cooki348
68.  50.69 BMcCl1
69.  50.74 MattP98
70.  51.33 The Cubing Fanatic
71.  51.48 Logan
72.  51.66 Jeann_Cube
73.  51.80 NathanaelCubes
74.  51.87 drpfisherman
75.  52.05 Dylan Swarts
76.  53.04 begiuli65
77.  53.24 MaikeruKonare
78.  53.26 colegemuth
79.  53.61 fun at the joy
80.  53.95 bennettstouder
81.  53.97 Notrux32
82.  54.69 midnightcuberx
83.  55.01 Alexander Helbok
84.  55.58 Chris Van Der Brink
85.  55.72 Koen van Aller
86.  55.85 Natanael
87.  56.04 Rollercoasterben
88.  56.21 CaptainCuber
89.  56.23 Antto Pitkänen
90.  56.37 Infraredlizards
91.  57.23 DesertWolf
92.  57.44 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
93.  58.13 nickelcubes
94.  58.63 Jami Viljanen
95.  58.77 brad711
96.  1:00.25 lumes2121
97.  1:01.62 oliver sitja sichel
98.  1:01.64 topppits
99.  1:02.45 SebastianCarrillo
100.  1:03.04 BLCuber8
101.  1:03.08 CrispyCubing
102.  1:05.20 ngmh
103.  1:05.30 SpiFunTastic
104.  1:05.59 OriEy
105.  1:06.28 ChronSquared
106.  1:06.37 Nayano
107.  1:07.01 VIBE_ZT
108.  1:07.80 Anton
109.  1:08.32 PingPongCuber
110.  1:08.59 Lvl9001Wizard
111.  1:10.25 HighQualityCollection
112.  1:11.76 Cubeflix
113.  1:17.04 Jmuncuber
114.  1:17.54 Alpha cuber
115.  1:20.14 Petri Krzywacki
116.  1:22.71 Cube to Cube
117.  1:24.34 Woodman567
118.  1:24.64 theos
119.  1:26.70 Comvat
120.  1:28.26 BenChristman1
121.  1:28.51 SmallTownCuber
122.  1:28.53 wearephamily1719
123.  1:30.47 One Wheel
124.  1:31.30 VDel_234_
125.  1:37.74 ok cuber
126.  1:38.08 revaldoah
127.  1:41.18 sporteisvogel
128.  1:50.16 freshcuber.de
129.  1:54.39 N4Cubing
130.  2:04.32 MatsBergsten
131.  2:09.76 ProStar
132.  DNF Cubinwitdapizza


*5x5x5*(101)
1.  55.85 jancsi02
2.  56.22 cuberkid10
3.  59.24 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  59.35 Jscuber
5.  1:00.20 tJardigradHe
6.  1:00.24 Sean Hartman
7.  1:03.18 OriginalUsername
8.  1:03.78 mihnea3000
9.  1:04.29 thecubingwizard
10.  1:04.46 ichcubegern
11.  1:05.72 Khairur Rachim
12.  1:05.79 wuque man
13.  1:07.24 Shadowjockey
14.  1:07.61 NewoMinx
15.  1:10.49 AidanNoogie
16.  1:11.32 TheDubDubJr
17.  1:11.97 Luke Garrett
18.  1:12.19 Micah Morrison
19.  1:12.91 TipsterTrickster
20.  1:13.05 Coinman_
21.  1:14.03 DhruvA
22.  1:14.29 G2013
23.  1:15.22 MrKuba600
24.  1:15.97 riz3ndrr
25.  1:17.41 KrokosB
26.  1:17.42 sigalig
27.  1:19.50 DGCubes
28.  1:20.13 Michał Krasowski
29.  1:20.16 Zeke Mackay
30.  1:22.88 Keroma12
31.  1:23.26 [email protected]
32.  1:23.37 jason3141
33.  1:23.52 nikodem.rudy
34.  1:23.64 jaysammey777
35.  1:24.60 VJW
36.  1:26.34 Fred Lang
37.  1:26.64 Clément B.
38.  1:27.07 begiuli65
39.  1:27.17 YouCubing
40.  1:27.47 Awder
41.  1:27.61 Sub1Hour
42.  1:27.79 drpfisherman
43.  1:27.93 Ontricus
44.  1:28.28 abunickabhi
45.  1:28.30 turtwig
46.  1:29.55 fun at the joy
47.  1:29.69 colegemuth
48.  1:30.26 Keenan Johnson
49.  1:30.89 xyzzy
50.  1:31.19 Dylan Swarts
51.  1:31.26 V.Kochergin
52.  1:31.31 MattP98
53.  1:31.78 dollarstorecubes
54.  1:33.08 Chris Van Der Brink
55.  1:33.45 JustinTimeCuber
56.  1:37.04 Logan
57.  1:41.04 20luky3
58.  1:41.69 BMcCl1
59.  1:44.46 Natanael
60.  1:46.63 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
61.  1:47.61 Liam Wadek
62.  1:48.98 Isaac Latta
63.  1:49.64 brad711
64.  1:50.75 Alexander Helbok
65.  1:50.76 CaptainCuber
66.  1:51.49 Cooki348
67.  1:52.02 remopihel
68.  1:52.77 david_5647
69.  1:53.19 OriEy
70.  1:54.36 Rollercoasterben
71.  1:55.20 VIBE_ZT
72.  1:55.99 Alpha cuber
73.  1:56.89 DesertWolf
74.  1:58.05 MaikeruKonare
75.  1:58.39 Axel Lönnstedt
76.  1:59.74 CrispyCubing
77.  2:00.52 abhijat
78.  2:00.80 Koen van Aller
79.  2:04.94 AlphaCam625
80.  2:07.32 HighQualityCollection
81.  2:08.16 topppits
82.  2:08.40 Nayano
83.  2:10.38 lumes2121
84.  2:16.61 One Wheel
85.  2:21.27 Lvl9001Wizard
86.  2:22.67 oliver sitja sichel
87.  2:26.23 theos
88.  2:26.51 Petri Krzywacki
89.  2:33.21 RyuKagamine
90.  2:36.45 ngmh
91.  2:42.64 BenChristman1
92.  2:44.65 PingPongCuber
93.  3:09.20 revaldoah
94.  3:20.81 sporteisvogel
95.  3:27.89 midnightcuberx
96.  3:29.32 ok cuber
97.  3:36.21 MatsBergsten
98.  4:00.97 freshcuber.de
99.  4:15.58 Comvat
100.  5:41.15 ProStar
101.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*6x6x6*(52)
1.  1:46.92 Dream Cubing
2.  1:47.99 Jscuber
3.  1:54.71 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  2:00.29 tJardigradHe
5.  2:00.56 Sean Hartman
6.  2:02.72 ichcubegern
7.  2:06.02 TheDubDubJr
8.  2:07.40 Coinman_
9.  2:09.55 Shadowjockey
10.  2:12.46 OriginalUsername
11.  2:16.32 TipsterTrickster
12.  2:17.32 KrokosB
13.  2:26.48 jason3141
14.  2:28.01 sigalig
15.  2:32.08 colegemuth
16.  2:32.97 Keroma12
17.  2:33.66 Nicos
18.  2:33.93 dollarstorecubes
19.  2:34.81 drpfisherman
20.  2:37.63 xyzzy
21.  2:37.98 Michał Krasowski
22.  2:41.02 DhruvA
23.  2:41.21 Awder
24.  2:41.73 MrKuba600
25.  2:42.22 YouCubing
26.  2:42.52 Luke Garrett
27.  2:45.88 DGCubes
28.  2:46.95 Zeke Mackay
29.  2:50.66 Fred Lang
30.  2:58.29 VJW
31.  3:00.71 Clément B.
32.  3:02.77 Jeann_Cube
33.  3:05.31 Keenan Johnson
34.  3:09.79 fun at the joy
35.  3:16.17 JustinTimeCuber
36.  3:18.99 MattP98
37.  3:26.71 Logan
38.  3:27.31 Liam Wadek
39.  3:29.93 brad711
40.  3:41.24 david_5647
41.  3:52.26 OriEy
42.  4:02.88 Antto Pitkänen
43.  4:03.00 Alexander Helbok
44.  4:03.85 lumes2121
45.  4:08.56 Isaac Latta
46.  4:10.61 One Wheel
47.  4:18.15 Alpha cuber
48.  4:35.67 Petri Krzywacki
49.  7:06.01 MatsBergsten
50.  DNF NewoMinx
50.  DNF riz3ndrr
50.  DNF HighQualityCollection


*7x7x7*(38)
1.  2:19.61 Dream Cubing
2.  2:40.01 Jscuber
3.  2:41.61 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:45.12 ichcubegern
5.  2:53.52 TheDubDubJr
6.  2:56.39 cuberkid10
7.  3:05.30 wuque man
8.  3:12.86 OriginalUsername
9.  3:15.64 Coinman_
10.  3:18.42 KrokosB
11.  3:24.17 drpfisherman
12.  3:29.50 TipsterTrickster
13.  3:44.77 Awder
14.  3:46.45 YouCubing
15.  3:52.10 dollarstorecubes
16.  3:53.16 MrKuba600
17.  3:53.77 DGCubes
18.  3:54.23 xyzzy
19.  3:57.36 sigalig
20.  4:05.14 Luke Garrett
21.  4:24.43 Fred Lang
22.  4:30.11 Clément B.
23.  5:01.63 VJW
24.  5:03.21 Logan
25.  5:39.56 brad711
26.  5:43.53 JustinTimeCuber
27.  5:45.19 Antto Pitkänen
28.  6:08.67 Isaac Latta
29.  6:14.39 lumes2121
30.  6:22.93 RyuKagamine
31.  6:26.24 Alpha cuber
32.  6:37.66 One Wheel
33.  DNF AidanNoogie
33.  DNF nikodem.rudy
33.  DNF Zeke Mackay
33.  DNF Rollercoasterben
33.  DNF Petri Krzywacki
33.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(60)
1.  5.45 TheDubDubJr
2.  5.73 jaysammey777
3.  6.39 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.66 Khairur Rachim
5.  6.84 Color Cuber
6.  7.85 Luke Garrett
7.  7.94 TipsterTrickster
8.  8.01 turtwig
9.  8.15 Dream Cubing
10.  8.33 nickelcubes
11.  9.51 wuque man
12.  9.75 V.Kochergin
13.  9.95 abunickabhi
14.  10.37 typo56
15.  10.57 OriginalUsername
16.  10.61 Kerry_Creech
17.  10.62 Sean Hartman
18.  11.89 G2013
19.  12.29 sigalig
20.  13.09 midnightcuberx
21.  14.05 riz3ndrr
22.  14.45 Aadil- ali
23.  14.58 Zeke Mackay
24.  15.63 VJW
25.  15.66 ichcubegern
26.  15.91 YouCubing
27.  16.42 [email protected]
28.  16.73 [email protected]
29.  18.04 NathanaelCubes
30.  18.68 Fred Lang
31.  19.72 DGCubes
32.  21.01 dollarstorecubes
33.  23.33 MrKuba600
34.  26.32 MatsBergsten
35.  27.53 fun at the joy
36.  27.93 MattP98
37.  28.99 VIBE_ZT
38.  29.16 cuberkid10
39.  29.44 Trig0n
40.  30.70 Axel Lönnstedt
41.  32.80 Deri Nata Wijaya
42.  32.91 ProStar
43.  34.51 MaikeruKonare
44.  34.72 theos
45.  37.98 cuber-26
46.  40.30 Lvl9001Wizard
47.  40.74 Alpha cuber
48.  41.28 Natanael
49.  43.23 One Wheel
50.  45.52 JustinTimeCuber
51.  48.52 Jscuber
52.  50.93 Jacck
53.  55.85 Cubeflix
54.  1:27.30 lumes2121
55.  2:18.31 BraydenTheCuber
56.  2:49.81 Comvat
57.  DNF BLCuber8
57.  DNF remopihel
57.  DNF Mr_Tiger420
57.  DNF Koen van Aller


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(45)
1.  19.02 jakgun0130
2.  21.14 sigalig
3.  22.08 G2013


Spoiler



4.  25.28 thembldlord
5.  27.92 typo56
6.  31.34 ican97
7.  32.02 Sean Hartman
8.  34.84 sqAree
9.  35.37 abunickabhi
10.  36.91 Mikikajek
11.  43.88 Nicos
12.  53.28 VJW
13.  58.96 Zeke Mackay
14.  59.18 jaysammey777
15.  1:00.70 revaldoah
16.  1:06.30 DGCubes
17.  1:06.65 YouCubing
18.  1:13.09 Deri Nata Wijaya
19.  1:14.61 MatsBergsten
20.  1:16.72 remopihel
21.  1:22.56 TipsterTrickster
22.  1:30.72 JoXCuber
23.  1:35.70 MattP98
24.  1:36.22 ichcubegern
25.  1:36.93 Khairur Rachim
26.  1:44.81 MaikeruKonare
27.  1:47.67 theos
28.  1:52.92 Logan
29.  2:06.24 cuber-26
30.  2:28.13 dollarstorecubes
31.  2:43.50 Cooki348
32.  2:45.54 Natanael
33.  2:51.79 KrokosB
34.  2:56.56 brad711
35.  3:13.96 Jacck
36.  3:39.80 One Wheel
37.  3:55.13 VIBE_ZT
38.  4:04.46 MrKuba600
39.  4:48.47 JustinTimeCuber
40.  7:50.40 freshcuber.de
41.  DNF ProStar
41.  DNF NathanaelCubes
41.  DNF fun at the joy
41.  DNF Axel Lönnstedt
41.  DNF daniel678


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)
1.  3:23.13 abunickabhi
2.  3:31.61 VJW
3.  3:36.43 typo56


Spoiler



4.  7:44.48 MatsBergsten
5.  8:03.20 DGCubes
6.  9:30.36 brad711
7.  12:25.27 Jacck
8.  14:14.98 dollarstorecubes
9.  75:00.00 One Wheel
10.  DNF NathanaelCubes
10.  DNF theos
10.  DNF YouCubing
10.  DNF Sean Hartman
10.  DNF Deri Nata Wijaya


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  8:00.40 VJW
2.  9:06.27 typo56
3.  15:16.90 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF brad711
4.  DNF One Wheel
4.  DNF Sean Hartman


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  21:13.04 VJW
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  27/33 59:16 T1_M0
2.  20/29 60:00 Keroma12
3.  18/27 60:00 typo56


Spoiler



4.  10/16 57:49 Sean Hartman
5.  11/18 60:00 Deri Nata Wijaya
6.  3/3 4:54 VJW
7.  3/3 26:25 Axel Lönnstedt
8.  4/5 29:20 MatsBergsten
9.  2/3 2:43 abunickabhi
10.  7/13 60:00 NathanaelCubes
11.  2/4 24:11 fun at the joy
12.  0/3 27:09 One Wheel


*3x3x3 one-handed*(145)
1.  10.64 ftRouxles
2.  11.15 Khairur Rachim
3.  11.38 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  11.68 parkertrager
5.  12.00 Elo13
6.  12.88 OriginalUsername
7.  13.05 thembldlord
8.  13.29 Sean Hartman
9.  13.56 GenTheThief
10.  13.77 jancsi02
11.  13.82 Pixaler
12.  13.92 Luke Garrett
13.  14.26 BigBoyMicah
14.  14.49 tJardigradHe
15.  14.55 NathanaelCubes
16.  14.63 Dream Cubing
17.  14.74 mihnea3000
18.  14.88 AlphaCam625
19.  15.03 smackbadatskewb
20.  15.05 riz3ndrr
21.  15.37 thecubingwizard
22.  15.46 turtwig
23.  15.56 ichcubegern
24.  15.68 MrKuba600
25.  15.69 AidanNoogie
26.  15.87 gottagitgud
27.  15.93 wuque man
28.  16.18 NewoMinx
29.  16.22 Zeke Mackay
30.  16.76 Clément B.
31.  16.85 abunickabhi
32.  16.87 TheDubDubJr
33.  17.04 OwenB
34.  17.24 cuberkid10
35.  17.30 JoXCuber
36.  17.35 JustinTimeCuber
37.  17.59 nickelcubes
38.  17.60 jvier
39.  17.74 TipsterTrickster
40.  17.76 Rubadcar
41.  17.91 Ontricus
42.  17.93 Kerry_Creech
43.  18.01 Coinman_
44.  18.06 YouCubing
45.  18.18 Awder
46.  18.27 typo56
47.  18.29 DhruvA
48.  18.46 midnightcuberx
49.  18.51 dollarstorecubes
50.  18.56 JO Cubing
51.  18.69 nikodem.rudy
52.  18.77 Michał Krasowski
53.  18.90 Jeann_Cube
54.  19.23 KrokosB
55.  19.42 BradenTheMagician
56.  20.18 Shadowjockey
57.  20.38 Trig0n
58.  20.51 MCuber
59.  20.59 Sixstringcal
60.  20.81 yourmotherfly
61.  20.94 begiuli65
62.  21.05 cuber-26
63.  21.08 DGCubes
64.  21.36 Logan
65.  21.45 xyzzy
66.  21.51 [email protected]
67.  21.84 NoProblemCubing
68.  21.93 sqAree
69.  22.02 jaysammey777
70.  22.12 oliver sitja sichel
71.  22.28 jason3141
72.  22.42 G2013
73.  22.79 remopihel
74.  22.87 Dylan Swarts
75.  22.91 Axel Lönnstedt
76.  22.95 fun at the joy
77.  23.06 drpfisherman
77.  23.06 danvie
79.  23.07 Jami Viljanen
80.  23.36 Liam Wadek
81.  23.64 Cooki348
82.  23.67 TheNoobCuber
83.  23.78 Antto Pitkänen
84.  24.06 abhijat
85.  24.19 trav1
86.  24.82 Sub1Hour
87.  24.92 MattP98
88.  25.02 Fred Lang
89.  25.29 Natanael
90.  25.41 V.Kochergin
91.  25.56 Chris Van Der Brink
92.  26.41 LoiteringCuber
93.  27.16 VJW
94.  27.36 SmallTownCuber
95.  27.42 lumes2121
96.  27.50 ngmh
97.  27.70 brad711
98.  28.29 Anton
99.  28.57 Underwatercuber
100.  28.66 OJ Cubing
101.  28.92 MaikeruKonare
102.  29.04 Alexander Helbok
103.  29.17 Immolated-Marmoset
104.  29.37 ican97
105.  30.10 Alpha cuber
106.  30.72 OriEy
107.  32.00 The Cubing Fanatic
108.  32.68 DesertWolf
109.  32.72 Koen van Aller
110.  33.49 BMcCl1
111.  33.60 bennettstouder
112.  34.11 HighQualityCollection
113.  34.20 Alexis1011
114.  34.66 SebastianCarrillo
114.  34.66 Amelia
116.  34.79 revaldoah
117.  35.18 Petri Krzywacki
118.  35.75 BLCuber8
119.  36.49 Comvat
120.  36.99 Cube to Cube
121.  38.01 PingPongCuber
122.  38.09 G0ingInsqne
123.  38.19 VIBE_ZT
124.  38.68 Keenan Johnson
125.  39.35 UnknownCanvas
126.  39.87 BraydenTheCuber
127.  41.02 Cubinwitdapizza
128.  42.33 Thelegend12
129.  42.70 bgcatfan
130.  43.23 freshcuber.de
131.  43.26 CruddyCuber
132.  45.59 Mike Hughey
133.  45.74 Cubeflix
134.  47.91 [email protected]
135.  49.22 One Wheel
136.  52.09 BenChristman1
137.  52.15 Deri Nata Wijaya
138.  52.20 wearephamily1719
139.  52.57 ok cuber
140.  53.14 [email protected]
141.  55.65 ProStar
142.  1:09.92 theos
143.  1:10.92 2017jain28
144.  1:18.95 matt boeren
145.  2:33.55 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(17)
1.  31.46 parkertrager
2.  34.42 OriginalUsername
3.  41.36 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  45.16 Zeke Mackay
5.  55.98 V.Kochergin
6.  1:07.15 YouCubing
7.  1:11.13 icubeslow434
8.  1:14.17 ichcubegern
9.  1:15.29 fun at the joy
10.  1:25.53 Alpha cuber
11.  1:36.99 One Wheel
12.  1:37.12 nickelcubes
13.  1:52.70 KrokosB
14.  1:54.91 Jscuber
15.  2:19.97 midnightcuberx
16.  4:08.43 VJW
17.  5:05.20 ProStar


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(19)
1.  32.09 Zeke Mackay
2.  41.14 TheDubDubJr
3.  44.09 jason3141


Spoiler



4.  49.22 ichcubegern
5.  55.80 DGCubes
6.  1:01.86 YouCubing
7.  1:03.15 fun at the joy
8.  1:03.59 abhijat
9.  1:03.81 dollarstorecubes
10.  1:12.58 colegemuth
11.  1:39.41 [email protected]
12.  1:39.57 Jscuber
13.  1:42.87 MatsBergsten
14.  1:46.21 lumes2121
15.  1:50.80 VJW
16.  1:54.20 MrKuba600
17.  2:05.95 MaikeruKonare
18.  2:10.85 ProStar
19.  DNF cuber-26


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(27)
1.  22.00 (20, 24, 22) WoowyBaby
2.  23.00 (18, 25, 26) Shadowjockey
3.  25.33 (23, 26, 27) G2013
3.  25.33 (28, 25, 23) TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



5.  29.00 (30, 31, 26) Theo Leinad
5.  29.00 (27, 31, 29) Bogdan
7.  30.67 (30, 28, 34) davidr
7.  30.67 (30, 32, 30) ichcubegern
9.  31.00 (32, 30, 31) xyzzy
10.  33.33 (30, 38, 32) Underwatercuber
11.  34.33 (36, 37, 30) Sixstringcal
12.  35.00 (39, 37, 29) MaikeruKonare
13.  36.67 (37, 33, 40) Mike Hughey
14.  39.67 (33, 42, 44) midnightcuberx
15.  46.67 (47, 47, 46) ProStar
16.  DNF (22, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
16.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) jaysammey777
16.  DNF (24, 26, DNF) devaka
16.  DNF (25, 29, DNS) asacuber
16.  DNF (30, 45, DNS) brad711
16.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) Cuberstache
16.  DNF (33, DNF, DNS) RyuKagamine
16.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) PokeCubes
16.  DNF (34, 33, DNS) Jacck
16.  DNF (38, DNF, DNS) Alexander Helbok
16.  DNF (56, DNS, DNS) Clément B.
16.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) N4Cubing


*2-3-4 Relay*(77)
1.  37.81 cuberkid10
2.  41.33 Khairur Rachim
3.  45.48 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  49.49 Dream Cubing
5.  49.58 Sean Hartman
6.  50.16 RileyN23
7.  50.56 dollarstorecubes
8.  50.79 MrKuba600
9.  51.18 Ontricus
10.  51.37 G2013
11.  51.38 DhruvA
12.  51.47 wuque man
13.  51.76 JO Cubing
14.  52.86 riz3ndrr
15.  53.76 DGCubes
16.  54.14 tJardigradHe
17.  54.23 BigBoyMicah
18.  54.30 Luke Garrett
19.  55.31 Clément B.
20.  55.78 ichcubegern
21.  56.00 Jscuber
22.  56.61 TheDubDubJr
23.  56.62 TipsterTrickster
24.  56.74 JustinTimeCuber
25.  59.53 KrokosB
26.  59.81 Zeke Mackay
27.  1:01.13 Fred Lang
28.  1:02.07 Awder
29.  1:02.20 V.Kochergin
30.  1:03.38 remopihel
31.  1:04.63 YouCubing
32.  1:05.88 VJW
33.  1:06.36 Axel Lönnstedt
34.  1:07.29 colegemuth
35.  1:07.34 Antto Pitkänen
36.  1:07.69 abunickabhi
37.  1:07.99 Jami Viljanen
38.  1:08.59 abhijat
39.  1:08.70 Natanael
40.  1:09.44 BMcCl1
41.  1:11.09 Cooki348
42.  1:11.25 Rollercoasterben
43.  1:12.89 Alexander Helbok
44.  1:13.56 SpiFunTastic
45.  1:14.58 ngmh
46.  1:15.28 begiuli65
47.  1:15.48 NathanaelCubes
48.  1:16.86 PotatoesAreUs
49.  1:20.35 bennettstouder
50.  1:20.47 oliver sitja sichel
51.  1:21.73 midnightcuberx
52.  1:23.25 LoiteringCuber
53.  1:24.36 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
54.  1:25.89 drpfisherman
55.  1:27.87 ChronSquared
56.  1:29.72 Anton
57.  1:30.21 BLCuber8
58.  1:30.42 CaptainCuber
59.  1:31.29 Lvl9001Wizard
60.  1:31.49 VIBE_ZT
61.  1:31.71 lumes2121
62.  1:32.02 SmallTownCuber
63.  1:33.00 Infraredlizards
64.  1:34.06 Comvat
65.  1:36.68 PingPongCuber
66.  1:45.87 Alpha cuber
67.  1:48.01 [email protected]
68.  1:50.54 Amelia
69.  1:51.78 Cube to Cube
70.  1:54.39 theos
71.  1:56.41 One Wheel
72.  2:01.85 BenChristman1
73.  2:07.81 wearephamily1719
74.  2:23.86 ok cuber
75.  2:42.37 ProStar
76.  3:16.01 Joust
77.  3:19.50 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(52)
1.  1:41.35 cuberkid10
2.  1:54.97 OriginalUsername
3.  1:56.59 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  1:56.91 Dream Cubing
5.  1:58.36 Sean Hartman
6.  1:59.19 wuque man
7.  1:59.96 ichcubegern
8.  2:03.00 Khairur Rachim
9.  2:05.37 Luke Garrett
10.  2:06.69 G2013
11.  2:08.03 MrKuba600
12.  2:09.39 TheDubDubJr
13.  2:17.02 YouCubing
14.  2:17.53 abunickabhi
15.  2:19.26 DGCubes
16.  2:20.06 riz3ndrr
17.  2:28.26 TipsterTrickster
18.  2:29.17 DhruvA
19.  2:29.32 KrokosB
20.  2:30.39 Zeke Mackay
21.  2:33.89 JustinTimeCuber
22.  2:37.70 dollarstorecubes
23.  2:38.43 Fred Lang
24.  2:40.58 VJW
24.  2:40.58 Awder
26.  2:44.15 drpfisherman
27.  2:46.02 PotatoesAreUs
28.  2:47.06 colegemuth
29.  2:47.75 abhijat
30.  2:49.06 V.Kochergin
31.  2:56.82 Rollercoasterben
32.  3:05.86 BMcCl1
33.  3:10.29 Alexander Helbok
34.  3:19.26 Cooki348
35.  3:27.50 Axel Lönnstedt
36.  3:35.93 Amelia
37.  3:36.05 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
38.  3:39.36 Alpha cuber
39.  3:43.32 lumes2121
40.  3:47.21 VIBE_ZT
41.  3:59.21 oliver sitja sichel
42.  4:08.80 BLCuber8
43.  4:27.07 PingPongCuber
44.  4:27.87 midnightcuberx
45.  4:30.32 BenChristman1
46.  4:32.11 One Wheel
47.  4:48.94 theos
48.  5:21.95 Comvat
49.  5:56.10 ok cuber
50.  6:04.98 SmallTownCuber
51.  6:40.07 MatsBergsten
52.  8:10.98 ProStar


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)
1.  3:39.50 Sean Hartman
2.  3:50.69 Jscuber
3.  3:59.17 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  4:09.21 OriginalUsername
5.  4:16.36 ichcubegern
6.  4:46.42 KrokosB
7.  5:06.49 DGCubes
8.  5:17.05 dollarstorecubes
9.  5:18.50 YouCubing
10.  5:23.64 drpfisherman
11.  5:33.45 Fred Lang
12.  5:41.14 Zeke Mackay
13.  5:41.84 Awder
14.  5:57.49 VJW
15.  5:57.77 JustinTimeCuber
16.  6:00.49 PotatoesAreUs
17.  7:28.98 Alexander Helbok
18.  7:39.72 lumes2121
19.  8:02.82 Alpha cuber
20.  8:21.94 One Wheel
21.  8:47.38 Axel Lönnstedt
22.  10:36.66 theos


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)
1.  5:36.74 Dream Cubing
2.  5:55.13 jancsi02
3.  6:27.11 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  6:55.54 cuberkid10
5.  7:13.63 ichcubegern
6.  7:16.21 wuque man
7.  7:28.53 Jscuber
8.  7:33.92 OriginalUsername
9.  8:18.38 KrokosB
10.  8:52.35 YouCubing
11.  8:55.81 DGCubes
12.  9:09.58 drpfisherman
13.  9:23.64 Awder
14.  9:29.30 PotatoesAreUs
15.  10:17.88 Fred Lang
16.  10:40.68 VJW
17.  11:27.77 JustinTimeCuber
18.  12:37.31 lumes2121
19.  13:30.68 Alpha cuber
20.  14:06.59 One Wheel
21.  DNF V.Kochergin


*Clock*(57)
1.  5.20 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.79 jaysammey777
3.  6.09 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  6.14 TheDubDubJr
5.  6.26 dollarstorecubes
6.  6.72 Kerry_Creech
7.  7.07 MartinN13
8.  7.24 MattP98
9.  7.35 DesertWolf
10.  7.65 YouCubing
11.  7.69 JoXCuber
12.  7.70 cuberkid10
13.  7.96 Sean Hartman
14.  8.27 drpfisherman
15.  8.43 Immolated-Marmoset
16.  8.44 Luke Garrett
17.  8.92 typo56
18.  8.93 Keenan Johnson
19.  8.94 Liam Wadek
20.  9.43 trav1
21.  9.86 BradenTheMagician
22.  10.04 NewoMinx
23.  10.07 N4Cubing
24.  10.14 NathanaelCubes
25.  10.37 Shadowjockey
26.  10.73 OriginalUsername
27.  11.63 BigBoyMicah
28.  11.64 Awder
29.  11.80 KrokosB
30.  11.89 MaikeruKonare
31.  12.34 Michał Krasowski
32.  12.57 Alpha cuber
33.  13.09 ngmh
34.  13.20 revaldoah
35.  13.38 Fred Lang
36.  13.56 Jami Viljanen
37.  13.74 Antto Pitkänen
38.  13.76 G2013
39.  14.26 Alexis1011
40.  14.40 remopihel
41.  15.39 Ghost Cuber
42.  15.43 VIBE_ZT
43.  15.87 brad711
44.  16.79 ichcubegern
45.  17.70 freshcuber.de
46.  18.96 Logan
47.  21.00 Cube to Cube
48.  21.29 Sub1Hour
49.  21.39 abhijat
50.  26.18 JustinTimeCuber
51.  26.53 [email protected]
52.  28.34 oliver sitja sichel
53.  35.11 begiuli65
54.  40.86 pizzacrust
55.  51.44 lumes2121
56.  1:01.56 MatsBergsten
57.  DNF fun at the joy


*Megaminx*(49)
1.  46.34 thecubingwizard
2.  46.74 AidanNoogie
3.  47.65 JO Cubing


Spoiler



4.  53.14 Khairur Rachim
5.  53.54 Sean Hartman
6.  57.50 OriginalUsername
7.  57.89 tJardigradHe
8.  58.92 GenTheThief
9.  59.34 MrKuba600
10.  1:01.31 Luke Garrett
11.  1:01.55 cuberkid10
12.  1:01.88 jaysammey777
13.  1:03.33 TipsterTrickster
14.  1:06.33 DhruvA
15.  1:06.42 KrokosB
16.  1:08.09 Fred Lang
17.  1:08.24 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:09.17 wuque man
19.  1:10.59 ichcubegern
20.  1:11.04 TheDubDubJr
21.  1:13.27 trav1
22.  1:15.31 JoXCuber
23.  1:15.42 YouCubing
24.  1:16.50 DGCubes
25.  1:19.70 nikodem.rudy
26.  1:20.36 begiuli65
27.  1:21.33 drpfisherman
28.  1:22.42 Axel Lönnstedt
29.  1:25.08 Awder
30.  1:31.65 Sub1Hour
31.  1:32.11 NathanaelCubes
32.  1:36.43 Zeke Mackay
33.  1:38.93 Cooki348
34.  1:45.45 Trig0n
35.  1:45.53 Jami Viljanen
36.  1:52.30 SpiFunTastic
37.  1:53.42 Alexander Helbok
38.  1:54.25 Keenan Johnson
39.  1:57.66 Rollercoasterben
40.  1:59.84 VJW
41.  2:01.20 VIBE_ZT
42.  2:04.22 JustinTimeCuber
43.  2:07.54 Natanael
44.  2:11.05 Lvl9001Wizard
45.  2:16.07 Dylan Swarts
46.  2:24.94 Petri Krzywacki
47.  4:05.66 ProStar
48.  4:21.83 midnightcuberx
49.  DNF brad711


*Pyraminx*(131)
1.  1.88 parkertrager
2.  2.28 tJardigradHe
3.  2.41 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  2.45 MrKuba600
5.  2.46 thembldlord
6.  2.54 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  2.60 DGCubes
8.  2.66 SpiFunTastic
9.  2.69 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  2.93 Ghost Cuber
11.  2.98 TipsterTrickster
12.  2.99 jason3141
13.  3.00 Abhi
14.  3.01 Trig0n
15.  3.07 Kerry_Creech
16.  3.13 Magdamini
17.  3.22 NoProblemCubing
18.  3.26 Ontricus
19.  3.43 JoXCuber
20.  3.44 oliviervlcube
21.  3.48 Sean Hartman
22.  3.51 Logan
23.  3.54 Jami Viljanen
24.  3.56 remopihel
25.  3.65 Notrux32
26.  3.78 Mateusz Kozioł
27.  3.85 BigBoyMicah
28.  3.95 NewoMinx
29.  4.02 BradenTheMagician
30.  4.18 TheDubDubJr
31.  4.24 mihnea3000
32.  4.25 OriginalUsername
33.  4.31 RileyN23
34.  4.41 icubeslow434
35.  4.42 dollarstorecubes
36.  4.46 Awder
37.  4.53 Sub1Hour
38.  4.54 smackbadatskewb
39.  4.72 camcuber
40.  4.74 JO Cubing
41.  4.80 typo56
42.  4.82 ExultantCarn
43.  4.83 begiuli65
44.  4.86 YouCubing
45.  4.89 nickelcubes
46.  4.95 cuberkid10
47.  4.97 SebastianCarrillo
48.  4.98 MattP98
48.  4.98 Alexis1011
50.  5.05 UnknownCanvas
51.  5.12 Luke Garrett
52.  5.14 Rubadcar
53.  5.15 Liam Wadek
54.  5.19 NathanaelCubes
55.  5.43 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
56.  5.47 OwenB
57.  5.52 João Vinicius
58.  5.59 [email protected]
59.  5.60 Michał Krasowski
60.  5.62 ichcubegern
61.  5.64 riz3ndrr
62.  5.67 trav1
63.  5.73 ProStar
64.  5.74 Zeke Mackay
65.  5.75 jaysammey777
66.  5.76 BraydenTheCuber
67.  5.80 wuque man
68.  5.89 CaptainCuber
69.  6.02 theos
70.  6.12 Keenan Johnson
71.  6.13 KrokosB
72.  6.16 Shadowjockey
73.  6.28 abhijat
74.  6.44 connorlacrosse
74.  6.44 nikodem.rudy
76.  6.61 DesertWolf
77.  6.75 Antto Pitkänen
78.  6.77 VIBE_ZT
79.  6.89 Cooki348
79.  6.89 Rollercoasterben
81.  6.96 Clément B.
82.  7.01 [email protected]
83.  7.03 Fred Lang
84.  7.16 VJW
85.  7.27 jvier
86.  7.28 CrispyCubing
86.  7.28 Underwatercuber
88.  7.31 N4Cubing
88.  7.31 fun at the joy
90.  7.35 MaikeruKonare
91.  7.41 Isaac Latta
92.  7.55 LoiteringCuber
93.  7.56 Natanael
94.  7.60 Alpha cuber
95.  7.64 wearephamily1719
96.  7.65 BLCuber8
97.  7.74 Dream Cubing
98.  7.82 Alexander Helbok
99.  7.88 midnightcuberx
99.  7.88 PingPongCuber
101.  7.92 JustinTimeCuber
102.  8.22 Koen van Aller
103.  8.24 SmallTownCuber
104.  8.33 Cube to Cube
105.  8.39 Infraredlizards
106.  8.51 abunickabhi
107.  8.73 Axel Lönnstedt
108.  8.84 Dylan Swarts
109.  9.13 [email protected]
110.  9.37 danvie
111.  9.40 RandomPerson84
112.  9.46 topppits
113.  9.50 drpfisherman
114.  9.63 Lvl9001Wizard
115.  9.80 oliver sitja sichel
116.  9.91 sigalig
117.  10.21 lumes2121
118.  10.93 ngmh
119.  11.03 david_5647
120.  11.44 BenChristman1
121.  11.64 Comvat
122.  12.03 brad711
123.  13.11 SolidJoltBlue
124.  14.25 Joust
125.  14.92 freshcuber.de
126.  16.98 Master_Disaster
127.  19.25 Woodman567
128.  19.89 Mr_Tiger420
129.  20.55 2017jain28
130.  26.85 Dudeo
131.  41.54 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(91)
1.  7.13 Michał Krasowski
2.  10.02 thecubingwizard
3.  10.54 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  11.78 Sub1Hour
5.  11.84 cuberkid10
6.  11.89 riz3ndrr
7.  12.38 TipsterTrickster
8.  12.68 tJardigradHe
9.  12.85 Rollercoasterben
10.  13.04 Sean Hartman
11.  13.05 DesertWolf
12.  13.17 MrKuba600
13.  13.56 Clément B.
14.  13.62 YouCubing
15.  13.91 Luke Garrett
16.  13.94 Kerry_Creech
17.  14.16 sigalig
18.  14.18 typo56
19.  14.41 NewoMinx
20.  14.77 trav1
21.  15.19 OwenB
22.  15.21 Zeke Mackay
23.  15.76 RileyN23
24.  15.77 Underwatercuber
25.  16.28 JoXCuber
26.  16.42 BradenTheMagician
27.  16.51 jancsi02
28.  16.93 TheDubDubJr
29.  17.18 Alexander Helbok
30.  17.24 BLCuber8
31.  17.50 Logan
32.  17.64 remopihel
33.  17.71 Awder
34.  17.75 OriginalUsername
35.  17.93 smackbadatskewb
36.  18.24 camcuber
37.  18.43 DGCubes
37.  18.43 Keenan Johnson
39.  18.45 ichcubegern
40.  19.27 mihnea3000
41.  19.36 TheNoobCuber
42.  19.81 MCuber
43.  20.36 abhijat
44.  20.84 jvier
45.  22.09 MattP98
46.  23.41 Immolated-Marmoset
47.  23.47 Antto Pitkänen
48.  23.62 icubeslow434
49.  24.41 Dream Cubing
50.  24.71 Trig0n
51.  24.78 VIBE_ZT
52.  24.94 theos
53.  25.33 jaysammey777
54.  25.54 Jami Viljanen
55.  25.80 VJW
56.  26.21 NathanaelCubes
57.  26.41 Infraredlizards
58.  26.73 Ontricus
59.  26.74 KrokosB
60.  27.18 jason3141
61.  28.13 midnightcuberx
62.  28.27 bennettstouder
63.  28.67 Fred Lang
64.  28.82 MartinN13
65.  28.98 PotatoesAreUs
65.  28.98 nickelcubes
67.  29.62 Comvat
68.  30.46 drpfisherman
69.  31.52 dollarstorecubes
70.  31.64 CrispyCubing
71.  32.60 SmallTownCuber
72.  33.32 lumes2121
73.  34.65 BraydenTheCuber
74.  34.73 Lvl9001Wizard
75.  35.27 PingPongCuber
76.  36.05 david_5647
77.  36.48 fun at the joy
78.  37.56 ngmh
79.  39.00 JustinTimeCuber
80.  40.66 MaikeruKonare
81.  41.50 begiuli65
82.  42.35 Natanael
83.  43.67 LoiteringCuber
84.  46.63 brad711
85.  47.22 Mike Hughey
86.  1:00.00 One Wheel
87.  1:02.86 BenChristman1
88.  1:06.69 [email protected]
89.  1:08.76 Axel Lönnstedt
90.  DNF ProStar
90.  DNF N4Cubing


*Skewb*(115)
1.  2.66 riz3ndrr
2.  2.76 Rubadcar
3.  2.83 Isaac Latta


Spoiler



4.  2.85 RileyN23
5.  3.10 MrKuba600
6.  3.28 Michał Krasowski
7.  3.50 JO Cubing
8.  3.69 Mateusz Kozioł
9.  4.12 TipsterTrickster
10.  4.18 Sean Hartman
11.  4.27 N4Cubing
12.  4.30 parkertrager
13.  4.33 João Vinicius
14.  4.54 SebastianCarrillo
14.  4.54 tJardigradHe
16.  4.58 Magdamini
17.  4.59 NewoMinx
18.  4.60 OriginalUsername
19.  4.61 connorlacrosse
20.  4.69 TheDubDubJr
21.  4.73 Kerry_Creech
22.  4.83 BigBoyMicah
23.  4.93 DhruvA
24.  4.99 Trig0n
25.  5.02 Immolated-Marmoset
26.  5.10 icubeslow434
27.  5.22 Luke Garrett
28.  5.34 remopihel
29.  5.39 Alpha cuber
30.  5.42 DGCubes
31.  5.54 Logan
32.  5.55 Awder
33.  5.57 YouCubing
33.  5.57 ichcubegern
35.  5.59 typo56
36.  5.65 VIBE_ZT
37.  5.72 DesertWolf
38.  5.85 MattP98
39.  5.91 2017jain28
40.  5.93 Zeke Mackay
41.  6.04 Antto Pitkänen
42.  6.07 trav1
43.  6.09 wuque man
44.  6.16 Sub1Hour
45.  6.28 Dream Cubing
46.  6.33 Rollercoasterben
47.  6.46 cuberkid10
48.  6.48 smackbadatskewb
49.  6.54 Notrux32
50.  6.60 JoXCuber
51.  6.69 OwenB
52.  6.72 Jami Viljanen
53.  6.76 MCuber
54.  6.77 KrokosB
55.  6.81 Shadowjockey
56.  6.84 jaysammey777
57.  6.91 dollarstorecubes
58.  6.98 mihnea3000
59.  7.03 nickelcubes
60.  7.28 oliver sitja sichel
61.  7.42 Chris Van Der Brink
61.  7.42 poleszczuk
63.  7.44 jason3141
64.  7.47 Clément B.
65.  7.50 BradenTheMagician
66.  7.67 BLCuber8
67.  7.69 Fred Lang
68.  7.77 fun at the joy
69.  7.78 m24816
70.  7.82 SpiFunTastic
71.  7.87 lumes2121
72.  7.99 CrispyCubing
73.  8.14 Comvat
74.  8.35 Axel Lönnstedt
75.  8.50 Keenan Johnson
76.  8.61 sigalig
77.  8.75 JustinTimeCuber
78.  8.82 Ontricus
79.  9.00 pizzacrust
80.  9.04 brad711
81.  9.15 seallife1
82.  9.24 abunickabhi
83.  9.25 MaikeruKonare
84.  9.43 drpfisherman
85.  9.45 danvie
86.  9.50 midnightcuberx
87.  9.51 theos
88.  9.89 Lvl9001Wizard
89.  9.96 Alexis1011
90.  10.07 ngmh
91.  10.19 NathanaelCubes
92.  10.23 CaptainCuber
93.  10.73 abhijat
94.  10.90 Underwatercuber
95.  11.34 Natanael
96.  11.54 Cooki348
97.  11.71 david_5647
98.  11.83 nikodem.rudy
99.  11.92 topppits
100.  12.10 wearephamily1719
101.  12.13 Alexander Helbok
102.  12.67 Koen van Aller
103.  12.78 Liam Wadek
104.  13.13 BenChristman1
105.  13.55 BraydenTheCuber
106.  13.77 [email protected]
107.  13.94 ok cuber
108.  14.16 PingPongCuber
109.  15.05 SmallTownCuber
110.  16.05 Cube to Cube
111.  16.69 Woodman567
112.  17.25 ProStar
113.  18.57 Master_Disaster
114.  19.92 Mr_Tiger420
115.  23.86 freshcuber.de


*Kilominx*(21)
1.  22.52 NewoMinx
2.  22.60 jaysammey777
3.  22.71 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  26.01 JO Cubing
5.  27.33 DGCubes
6.  29.56 ichcubegern
7.  29.92 Awder
8.  30.09 MrKuba600
9.  32.06 YouCubing
10.  36.14 dollarstorecubes
11.  36.19 Zeke Mackay
12.  38.51 Sub1Hour
13.  38.64 drpfisherman
14.  41.43 begiuli65
15.  45.35 Natanael
16.  46.97 Axel Lönnstedt
17.  51.49 JustinTimeCuber
18.  56.79 [email protected]
19.  1:07.10 Alpha cuber
20.  1:23.02 ProStar
21.  1:53.39 N4Cubing


*Mini Guildford*(22)
1.  3:35.74 cuberkid10
2.  3:35.86 Sean Hartman
3.  4:09.36 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:26.95 TipsterTrickster
5.  4:29.73 ichcubegern
6.  4:43.06 dollarstorecubes
7.  4:46.67 KrokosB
8.  4:54.71 DhruvA
9.  4:58.36 YouCubing
10.  5:15.83 Awder
11.  5:42.93 Fred Lang
12.  5:45.12 Sub1Hour
13.  6:03.75 drpfisherman
14.  6:13.91 remopihel
15.  6:26.07 riz3ndrr
16.  6:33.90 Alexander Helbok
17.  6:35.33 PotatoesAreUs
18.  7:10.19 JustinTimeCuber
19.  8:24.71 PingPongCuber
20.  9:07.35 BraydenTheCuber
21.  9:15.72 oliver sitja sichel
22.  11:47.91 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(26)
1.  6.49 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  6.92 Trig0n
3.  7.46 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  8.06 Awder
5.  12.72 DGCubes
6.  12.79 TipsterTrickster
7.  13.35 OriginalUsername
8.  14.70 BradenTheMagician
9.  15.54 cuberkid10
10.  15.75 poleszczuk
11.  15.91 Zeke Mackay
12.  15.94 JoXCuber
13.  16.00 TheDubDubJr
14.  16.24 PingPongCuber
15.  18.56 Natanael
16.  19.13 ichcubegern
17.  19.35 VIBE_ZT
18.  19.96 abunickabhi
19.  20.45 Axel Lönnstedt
20.  20.62 theos
21.  21.59 drpfisherman
22.  21.83 BMcCl1
23.  23.21 oliver sitja sichel
24.  24.24 Sub1Hour
25.  27.40 bennettstouder
26.  30.48 BenChristman1


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  28.09 Zeke Mackay
2.  32.19 DGCubes
3.  36.81 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  37.25 Natanael
5.  39.62 ichcubegern
6.  41.03 TheDubDubJr
7.  45.04 dollarstorecubes
8.  45.46 YouCubing
9.  53.89 drpfisherman
10.  54.36 VIBE_ZT
11.  55.93 NewoMinx
12.  1:07.65 Awder
13.  1:19.51 LoiteringCuber


*15 Puzzle*(30)
1.  6.90 Ben Whitmore
2.  7.65 dphdmn
3.  8.18 Osipov Aleksander


Spoiler



4.  8.37 gottagitgud
5.  11.20 KrokosB
6.  14.32 Amelia
7.  14.45 TipsterTrickster
8.  14.98 Natanael
9.  15.64 Trig0n
10.  17.89 dollarstorecubes
11.  18.46 G2013
12.  19.17 poleszczuk
13.  21.30 TheDubDubJr
14.  22.03 Awder
15.  22.75 xyzzy
16.  22.88 Axel Lönnstedt
17.  24.17 YouCubing
18.  27.82 ProStar
19.  28.74 jaysammey777
20.  30.77 BradenTheMagician
21.  33.66 ichcubegern
22.  34.67 Zeke Mackay
23.  37.77 sporteisvogel
24.  39.56 MartinN13
25.  42.42 Sean Hartman
26.  47.12 drpfisherman
27.  53.91 bennettstouder
28.  58.87 freshcuber.de
29.  1:10.92 lumes2121
30.  1:50.58 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(15)
1.  38.01 WoowyBaby
2.  41.83 TipsterTrickster
3.  43.59 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  45.06 G2013
5.  47.93 Bogdan
6.  50.77 ichcubegern
7.  51.89 Zeke Mackay
8.  55.09 Mike Hughey
9.  55.93 fun at the joy
10.  55.99 cuber-26
11.  57.78 Awder
12.  71.45 MaikeruKonare
13.  DNF TheDubDubJr
13.  DNF remopihel
13.  DNF MrKuba600


*Mirror Blocks*(26)
1.  29.44 ichcubegern
2.  29.76 BradenTheMagician
3.  30.05 Valken


Spoiler



4.  33.96 nickelcubes
5.  43.63 YouCubing
6.  49.29 dollarstorecubes
7.  49.60 MattP98
8.  49.92 Zeke Mackay
9.  50.41 Natanael
10.  50.62 TipsterTrickster
11.  51.14 fun at the joy
12.  52.36 DGCubes
13.  57.76 DhruvA
14.  1:02.03 JustinTimeCuber
15.  1:02.34 VIBE_ZT
16.  1:10.58 ProStar
17.  1:14.82 lumes2121
18.  1:14.86 TheDubDubJr
19.  1:32.46 Luke Garrett
20.  1:32.75 G2013
21.  1:35.34 drpfisherman
22.  1:45.47 BenChristman1
23.  1:54.04 wearephamily1719
24.  3:00.51 seallife1
25.  3:03.02 Liam Wadek
26.  6:00.01 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(11)
1.  2:29.20 TheDubDubJr
2.  2:59.70 TipsterTrickster
3.  3:18.80 Natanael


Spoiler



4.  4:16.91 ichcubegern
5.  6:04.10 VIBE_ZT
6.  6:32.45 DGCubes
7.  6:40.95 Mike Hughey
8.  7:12.25 drpfisherman
9.  11:53.65 Jacck
10.  27:01.11 One Wheel
11.  DNF Nayano



*Contest results*(237)
1.  1584 Sean Hartman
2.  1471 ichcubegern
3.  1470 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1463 TipsterTrickster
5.  1440 TheDubDubJr
6.  1377 cuberkid10
7.  1283 YouCubing
8.  1276 MrKuba600
9.  1269 Luke Garrett
10.  1263 dollarstorecubes
11.  1241 Zeke Mackay
12.  1229 DGCubes
13.  1193 tJardigradHe
14.  1131 Awder
15.  1113 wuque man
16.  1101 Dream Cubing
17.  1063 riz3ndrr
18.  1026 Khairur Rachim
19.  1006 Jscuber
20.  1004 KrokosB
21.  1003 Michał Krasowski
22.  996 NewoMinx
23.  985 jaysammey777
24.  940 typo56
25.  934 DhruvA
25.  934 JustinTimeCuber
27.  930 Shadowjockey
28.  914 VJW
29.  908 mihnea3000
30.  907 JoXCuber
31.  905 Clément B.
32.  891 JO Cubing
33.  890 thecubingwizard
34.  880 remopihel
35.  858 G2013
36.  857 Kerry_Creech
37.  847 Fred Lang
38.  844 BigBoyMicah
39.  843 parkertrager
40.  793 jason3141
41.  792 Ontricus
42.  791 Sub1Hour
43.  789 NathanaelCubes
44.  780 Logan
45.  771 BradenTheMagician
46.  765 RileyN23
47.  758 thembldlord
48.  748 abunickabhi
49.  727 sigalig
50.  723 MattP98
51.  702 Magdamini
52.  692 jancsi02
53.  689 drpfisherman
53.  689 nickelcubes
55.  681 Trig0n
56.  679 Axel Lönnstedt
57.  671 turtwig
58.  658 smackbadatskewb
59.  653 trav1
59.  653 Rubadcar
61.  651 Coinman_
62.  631 abhijat
63.  621 midnightcuberx
64.  619 Jami Viljanen
65.  611 fun at the joy
66.  606 Natanael
67.  605 Pixaler
68.  583 MCuber
68.  583 Keenan Johnson
70.  574 begiuli65
71.  572 AidanNoogie
72.  566 V.Kochergin
73.  565 Liam Wadek
74.  562 Antto Pitkänen
75.  561 DesertWolf
76.  558 Isaac Latta
77.  555 Rollercoasterben
78.  554 Notrux32
79.  552 VIBE_ZT
80.  544 Chris Van Der Brink
81.  540 Alexander Helbok
82.  539 Mateusz Kozioł
83.  535 Cooki348
84.  527 Alpha cuber
84.  527 [email protected]
86.  521 nikodem.rudy
87.  517 Underwatercuber
88.  502 AlphaCam625
89.  490 SpiFunTastic
90.  489 OwenB
91.  485 BMcCl1
92.  479 NoProblemCubing
92.  479 MaikeruKonare
94.  472 João Vinicius
95.  465 gottagitgud
96.  462 brad711
97.  452 oliver sitja sichel
98.  446 jvier
99.  445 ExultantCarn
100.  444 lumes2121
101.  438 SebastianCarrillo
102.  428 Dylan Swarts
103.  425 xyzzy
104.  420 BLCuber8
105.  412 Micah Morrison
106.  407 cuber-26
107.  401 colegemuth
108.  382 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
109.  378 tc kruber
110.  361 Immolated-Marmoset
110.  361 Legomanz
112.  352 theos
113.  343 Koen van Aller
113.  343 Alexis1011
115.  338 icubeslow434
116.  335 ngmh
116.  335 Sameer Aggarwal
118.  326 poleszczuk
119.  322 ProStar
120.  315 CrispyCubing
121.  313 sqAree
122.  312 TheNoobCuber
123.  310 camcuber
124.  298 BraydenTheCuber
125.  294 Lvl9001Wizard
125.  294 Jeann_Cube
127.  288 LoiteringCuber
128.  287 CaptainCuber
129.  286 bennettstouder
130.  278 20luky3
130.  278 danvie
132.  271 N4Cubing
133.  261 sashdev
134.  260 SmallTownCuber
135.  259 PingPongCuber
136.  257 jakgun0130
137.  249 Keroma12
138.  247 Infraredlizards
139.  245 One Wheel
140.  243 Sixstringcal
141.  242 connorlacrosse
142.  235 Abhi
143.  232 Comvat
144.  230 yourmotherfly
144.  230 Cube to Cube
146.  228 MatsBergsten
147.  226 Anton
148.  224 MartinN13
148.  224 The Cubing Fanatic
150.  220 david_5647
151.  219 RandomPerson84
152.  210 Ghost Cuber
153.  205 OriEy
154.  201 Amelia
155.  200 Toothcraver55
156.  194 m24816
156.  194 revaldoah
158.  193 asacuber
158.  193 wearephamily1719
160.  190 topppits
161.  187 GenTheThief
162.  186 [email protected]
163.  184 BenChristman1
164.  180 ChronSquared
165.  174 zhata
166.  172 2017LAMB06
167.  170 OJ Cubing
167.  170 ican97
169.  164 UnknownCanvas
169.  164 Aadil- ali
171.  163 Cubeflix
172.  158 Deri Nata Wijaya
173.  155 Ian Pang
174.  152 Petri Krzywacki
175.  149 HighQualityCollection
175.  149 ftRouxles
177.  145 Elo13
178.  142 Mike Hughey
179.  132 [email protected]
180.  131 MichaelNielsen
180.  131 GioccioCuber
182.  130 Nayano
183.  126 PotatoesAreUs
183.  126 MegaminxMan
185.  116 CruddyCuber
186.  114 oliviervlcube
187.  110 freshcuber.de
187.  110 2017jain28
189.  108 Jmuncuber
190.  102 ok cuber
191.  100 VDel_234_
192.  97 MrCuberLP
193.  90 G0ingInsqne
194.  89 Jacck
195.  88 SpeedCubeReview
196.  87 Thelegend12
197.  85 [email protected]
197.  85 Nicos
199.  82 Woodman567
200.  81 seth0420
201.  72 bgcatfan
202.  66 seallife1
203.  65 InlandEmpireCuber
204.  61 RyuKagamine
204.  61 Color Cuber
206.  59 sporteisvogel
206.  59 WoowyBaby
208.  56 Master_Disaster
209.  50 Cubinwitdapizza
209.  50 Bogdan
211.  47 MJS Cubing
212.  46 Pratyush Manas
213.  45 pizzacrust
214.  44 Mikikajek
214.  44 Alea
216.  38 Matthew d
216.  38 Joust
218.  36 MarkA64
219.  35 T1_M0
220.  33 Theo Leinad
220.  33 Ben Whitmore
222.  32 dphdmn
223.  31 Osipov Aleksander
223.  31 davidr
225.  29 Mr_Tiger420
226.  27 Valken
227.  24 SolidJoltBlue
228.  20 devaka
229.  17 Cuberstache
230.  15 PokeCubes
230.  15 matt boeren
232.  14 Reddy
233.  13 CubingBox
234.  11 Bart Van Eynde
235.  8 daniel678
236.  4 Dudeo
236.  4 JailtonMendes


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2020)

237 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 207!

That means our winner this week is *WoowyBaby!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

